# MADRID | Projects & Construction



## madridhere

Madrid is a city of 3.000.000 people and 5.700.000 in metro, capital of Spain, with a very strong economy in the last 15 years and now is living a real boom in new architecture and construction. 

The projects include different aspects as remodelation of big boulevars (Paseo del Prado), the extention of four new big museums (Museo del Prado, Museo Thyssen, Museo Reina Sofía, Caixafórum), a very big ne park along the river Manzanares of 6 kilometers long, another two big parks, new tube lines (the net has reached 300 kms. and will reach soon 340), 4 skyscrapers of 250 meters high, a new terminal in the Barajas airport (1 km. long), 2 new theatres, 2 new arenas, several big company headquarters, a new City of Justice (the biggest of the world, they say) and private living buildings. 

The architects are between the best of the world and Spain, including Foster, Pei and partners, Alvaro Siza, Toyo ito, Richard Rogers, Zaha Hadid, Jean Nouvel, Herzog and De Meuron. 

Thanks to pedrillo, Tintoretto, Neuromarcer and sorry if i have taken somones´s pictures wthout telling their names, it has been done with no intention.

These are the four ne skyscrapers at the North of the city:
























































Torre Espacio is a project by Pei Cobb and Partners:






































They will be finished in a few months.

This is the new terminal at the Barajas airport by Richard Rogers:














































Reina Sofia Museum is a building by Jean Nouvel. It´s near Museo del Prado and it contains Picasso´s guernica and many Dalí´s famous pictures:















































Caixafórum is a project by Herzog and De meuron. It´s a cultural center between the three most imortant art museums in madrid: Prado, thyssen and Reina Sofía. It reminds me of their building in London.




























It will be finished soon:











































































This is the extension of the Museo Thyssen, in front of the museo del Prado, by Boopba:





























They organised realy good exhibitions for the lovers of art. the last one: the last picttures of Van Gogh painted just a few days before he commited suicide.



I´ll start showing the new Ciudad de la justicia (City of Justice) which has 18 buildings. Thanks to Pedrillo and Tintoretto for the pictures.

The place is located in the North East of madrid, very near the airport and the new Ciudad Deportiva del Real Madrid: 







































These two buildings are a project by Foster:










If you look well, you´ll see it will be built over a pool of water and will have small bridges to reach the entrance.





















This building is a project of Rafael de la Hoz. This Spanish architect has disigned also the space where the buildings are.




















Zaera:










Frenchilla y Peláez:










This is the headquarters of a company by rafael de la Hoz:












Another company:











This is the "magic Box" by Perrault. It´s a tennis arena and the ceiling can be opened.





































Thanks to coyote for the last picture.

For the moment this is everything for today. I have left many more projects and buildings for the next days and weeks.


----------



## Don Omar

all great projects Madrid. the green and brick walls are amazing.


----------



## zazo

New Zaha Hadid building for the city:


----------



## zazo

Social houses in southern Madrid


----------



## desiderio_100578

Great projects
Just a little question.who did the green wall of Caixa Forum???
It really looks like the wall of the Branly museum in Paris
thx for the answer.


----------



## Mistral1

Great proyects, can't wait to go an visit Madrid again!


----------



## lpioe

Really nice projects for Madrid!



zazo said:


> Social houses in southern Madrid


What's the height of these towers? Are they already approved?


----------



## madridhere

Thank you for your comments, guys.

These are the projects by Zaha and by Zaera Polo (Foreign Architects):










Zazo, thanks for your renders.










And this one is another one for the Ciudad de la Justicia:


----------



## madridhere

lpioe said:


> Really nice projects for Madrid!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the height of these towers? Are they already approved?



Ipioe, I didn´t know these projects abut I suspect that they are not too tall, since in the Spanish forums would have been very comented if so.

For the moment the tallest buidings in Madrid are the forur towers shown in the beginning.


----------



## madridhere

In the next days I´ll show many more projects for the future and in construction: tube, parks, big improvement in Paseo del Prado, etc.


----------



## Gaeus

^^ 

Please.

I love these new architectures. Much futuristic and the designs are quite unique.


----------



## Exx

zazo said:


> New Zaha Hadid building for the city:


its only a proposal?? 
for what this tower?


----------



## Ebek21

Wow..those are fantastic projects..It seems that Spain's economy is booming now..


----------



## Asbestos

desiderio_100578 said:


> Great projects
> Just a little question.who did the green wall of Caixa Forum???
> It really looks like the wall of the Branly museum in Paris
> thx for the answer.


the same person,Patrick Blanc


----------



## Asbestos

Exx said:


> its only a proposal??
> for what this tower?


it's approved;for the city of justice


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Madrid is reaaaaaaaaaally improving.

Oh, my God, we want more details and projects, pelase. 

I can´t wait to see them all together. 

I know there are more, plese madridhere, don´t make us wait too long.


----------



## madridhere

A new hotel by Jean Nouvel:










Each floor has a different arquitect. The façade has been disigned by Jean Nouvel, and the top floor too. There we have FOster, Isozaki, ROn Arad, Mariscal and many others. 



















Zaha Hadid:














































Jean NOuvel:




























The garage by Teresa Sapey:










Vittorio y Luchino:










Ron Arad:










The back of the building:


----------



## madridhere

An official building:




























The last picture is of ciudadanomad, thanks.

It seems architects like colour for Madrid.


----------



## madridhere

This is a map for the Ciudad de la Justicia with some projects assigned:


----------



## madridhere

This is an update of Caixaforum:










They are cutting the plants to meke them grow again for the inauguration.


----------



## madridhere

Continuing the last pag with another subject, an update of the towers with the new arch in the FOster building:



















Torre Espacio has been made by Pei Cobb and Torre Cristal by César Pelli


----------



## madridhere

This will be the new Paseo del Prado by ALvaro SIza:





































Now there are 8 ways for the cars and they will be reduced to 6, concentrating the pedestrian areas, so it will become a place much better to walk.


----------



## madridhere

It´s down, sorry.


----------



## madridhere

The tube.

The map. It has 300 kmts, and it costs areound 40 euros per month.










Nuevos Ministerios:




























Canal:



















Puerta del Sur:



















Planetario:










Some say it is one of the best things of Madrid.


----------



## madridhere

A company by Rafael de la Hoz:


----------



## another_viet

some crazy architecture.. i love it!!!


----------



## madridhere

Othe rpix of the airport:
























































Thanks to Carretero, Zoom and others fo r their pix.

Hope you like these things.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

madridhere said:


> A new hotel by Jean Nouvel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each floor has a different arquitect. The façade has been disigned by Jean Nouvel, and the top floor too. There we have FOster, Isozaki, ROn Arad, Mariscal and many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaha Hadid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean NOuvel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The garage by Teresa Sapey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vittorio y Luchino:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Arad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the building:



I LOVE THIS HOTEL, INSIDE AND OUTSIDE.


----------



## Sbz2ifc

Madrid has some great examples of fresh modern architecture. I like a lot of the projects shown here.


----------



## zazo

Más detalles del edificio de Zaha Hadid:


----------



## madridhere

Thanks, Zazo, for your renders.

Here there are more things:

New building for the Ciudad de la Justicia (Ctity of Justice):



















A private home:



















Thanks to TIntoretto again for his picture.




















Sorry, I don´t know the name of the author of last pix. Thanks to him.

Public housing:

MVRD:










Zaera Polo:





































Thanks to Tintoretto for these pix. I don´t know the architect of the green and grey house.

More public housing:















































Offices:




























A hospital by Moneo:










A Musuem of the car made with splashed old cars, By Tuñón y Mansilla:










A park by Bofill:














































Sorry, I don´t know the author of the last photo, thanks to him.

A hotel + shopping center + homes called Castellana 200:



















The front façade of the Museo Thyssen:



















In the last picture you can see the classical façade of the left.










And this is the beutiful façade of the right.


----------



## madridhere

Sbz2ifc said:


> Madrid has some great examples of fresh modern architecture. I like a lot of the projects shown here.


Thank you


----------



## AbsolutDistortion

It's simply awesome.. I'll be there in November, can't wait to see - at least a few of - these projects.


----------



## zazo

Look at this fantastic video:`


----------



## Justme

^^^ great ad.

Though a little odd looking at all the buildings without foundations.


----------



## daniboy

yeah, good ad


----------



## a77

Madrid is becoming one of the most advanced cities in terms of design and “futurible” buildings!!!! But does human bean like all these colours? Do we really need to be always shocked? ;-)


----------



## Pavlemadrid

But this team is bad.... some of "proyects" are finished... The skyscrapers aren't in this team.... (Puerta del Sur, Valdecarros, Palacio de Congresos, Paseo de la Dirección...)


----------



## Shezan

IMO madrid is one of the newest world class cities..:cheers:


----------



## madridhere

Thanks for your comments, guys. Glad you like some or all of the projects. 


Here there are some pix of Telefónica Headquarters taken by incredible TIntoretto. Thanks to him.



















































































I have deleted the pix of Telefónica of a former post to avoid repeating as these ones are more recent and the building is practically finished.


----------



## madridhere

The extention of Museo del Prado has been finished also this month. It´s a very discreet building by Moneo. It doesn´t want to compete with the old one but to integrate with the surroundings architecture. It´s by the church.
































































Inside, still with few pieces (thanks to Urban Dave):




























Doors (thanks to Paco Paco):


----------



## madridhere

An update of the four towers:





























Thanks to Lau


----------



## madridhere

There are also interesting private homes like this one called Casa Levene en El Escorial, near the church (thanks to Tintoretto for these pix).





























Thess ones are at Avenida Cardenal Herrera Oria:



















The office and home of an architect:










This one reminds me of SIza:










Another house at the north of the city:




















I wish I could be the owner, my God.

A public library at Usera:










ANother public library which used to be a factory of beer, that´s why it has those big cotainers:


----------



## madridhere

The electric company Endesa´s headquarters (thanks to Jetairliner for his wonderful pix):


----------



## madridhere

Details of the new terminal of Barajas airport (thanks to Carretero of these excellent pix):







































Obviously these pix were takn before the terminal was working.

Hope you like it.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

madridhere said:


> Thanks for your comments, guys. Glad you like some or all of the projects.
> 
> 
> Here there are some pix of Telefónica Headquarters taken by incredible TIntoretto. Thanks to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have deleted the pix of Telefónica of a former post to avoid repeating as these ones are more recent and the building is practically finished.



Thanks for your pictures, Madridhere. This building is specially impressive. I love it!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Repeated message deleted, sorry.


----------



## kenzo™

Two new office towers


----------



## kenzo™

New International convention center












http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/9576/3pgk5.jpg

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/9563/2pff7.jpg


----------



## gonzo

One thing I notice about Madrid is that there's a sharp contrast between buildings that are very beautiful/inspirational and those that are quite boring...there are surprisingly few buildings that are "average".

I wonder if anyone here agrees with this observation?


----------



## madridhere

New updates of Caixafórum, at Paseo del Prado 36.





































Soon it will open its doors.

A new building for the Universidad COmplutense (Facultad de Medicina):



















A new hotel besides the COngress:


----------



## madridhere

gonzo said:


> One thing I notice about Madrid is that there's a sharp contrast between buildings that are very beautiful/inspirational and those that are quite boring...there are surprisingly few buildings that are "average".
> 
> I wonder if anyone here agrees with this observation?


Gonzo, in principle I don´t agree with you. What do yo mean exactly? Are you talking about any area in particular?

I would say this about Madrid: the center of the city (quite big, and many tourist don´t even know it completely) is mada of well constructed and nice buildings of the XIX century mainly. 

Only in the north of the city, the quality of the buildings is less, specially from Castellana near Santiago Bernabeu arena to Plaza de Castilla, but that is a small part of this great street. ANd then again, the quality improves with the new four skyscrapers. 

Maybe you are refering to the buildings around the skyscrapers, and then I would say: yes, that point is horrible, but precisely for that they are building these towers there. 


To show you what I mean I´ll put three pictures of the center of Madrid: 



















http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g35/actualizacionesmadrid1/?action=view&current=100_2620.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t312/actualizacionesmadrid3/5mdet04.jpg 










(thanks to mdet04 for this picture)





























This is the typical flavour of Madrid.

If you have any questions just ask me.Have you ever been in Madrid?


----------



## madridhere

kenzo™ said:


> New International convention center
> 
> Kenzo, thanks for your image.


----------



## Bandini

gonzo said:


> One thing I notice about Madrid is that there's a sharp contrast between buildings that are very beautiful/inspirational and those that are quite boring...there are surprisingly few buildings that are "average".
> 
> I wonder if anyone here agrees with this observation?


I live in Madrid and I absolutely agree with you. There is a really big contrast between those pretty and imposing buildings and the horrible orange bricks/green awnings blocks that are, sadly, more common than the first ones. The "beautiful center" is only a small part of today's real/metropolitan area Madrid.


----------



## madridhere

Updates of an office I´ve showed before. It´s near Paseo de la Castellana, the biggest avenue in Madrid.The architect is Rafael de la Hoz, who also made Telefonica Headquarters. One of the best for my taste.


----------



## city_thing

Madrid is so beautiful and cosmopolitan. The architecture there is amazing. You guys are so lucky to live in such an perfect city.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Thanks for your pix. DO yo have more please?

There are so many things going on now in Madrid...

SO much life in this city.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

There are a tower of 30 floors (can be 140m. aprox.) approved. In february is the design....


----------



## [email protected]

kenzo™ said:


> Two new office towers


Chamartin? So I suppose these two will be located close to the Cuatro Torres?


----------



## Pavlemadrid

[email protected] said:


> Chamartin? So I suppose these two will be located close to the Cuatro Torres?


Is.... mmm.... near (no very near) but isn't next to the Towers....
The Sun is next to the towers....  Operacion Chamartin is very near the towers....


----------



## kenzo™

Mercado de Barceló
































































http://www.urbanity.es/foro/showthread.php?t=4430


----------



## madridhere

Thanks for your pix, Kenzo. another new project for the long list of Madrid.

I hope I can post new pix in the next days.


----------



## Peshu

Bandini said:


> I live in Madrid and I absolutely agree with you. There is a really big contrast between those pretty and imposing buildings and the horrible orange bricks/green awnings blocks that are, sadly, more common than the first ones. The "beautiful center" is only a small part of today's real/metropolitan area Madrid.


I have to say that i agree with that point . I've always said that most of Madrids historic core is absolutely beautiful .Thank goodness that at last they are building some of the most noteworthy architecture in the world . Problem is that 80% of the whole of Madrid especially in the outskirts is full of those cheap horrible brick orange buildings .
The city center really does remind you of a kind of Paris imitation with a real lack of money . Also very poorly planned unlike Barcelona .Though i'm one of the few that generally adore Madrid i think it is little wonder that the vast majority of foreign tourists love Barcelona alot more . One of my friends that just came back from a European holiday summed it up like this . " Madrid is quite a pleasent city with some elegant architecture . With an unbelievable dynamism . Certainly the loudest and most dynamic city in Europe . Barcelona on the other hand is absolutely spectacular in an architectural sense . It has old buildings which Madrid will never have , spectacular and unique modernism architecture and unlike Madrid it is a real European metropolis with enormously long avenues running right across the city unlike Madrid which apart from a couple of beautiful and impressive avenues gives the impression that there has always been a real lack of funds for architectural purposes "
I have to say though that alot of these new projects built or being built in madrid are getting alot of recognition around the world . Maybe that is the only way Madrid is ever going to be recognised as a real European heavy weight for a city . By becoming one of Europes contemporary architectural capitals adding to its already beautifull city center and world famous dynamism / nightlife .It also has to maintain and exceed its recently found status as Spains fashion and economic powerhouse .


----------



## Justme

^^ very interesting points.

I was in Madrid a couple of months ago and I certainly did love the city. But I do agree that Barcelona has the edge. Barcelona's coastal scenary, it's almost carless gothic quarter, the wide avenues of the Eixample and of cause the magnificient architeture all add up to an amazing metropolis.

Madrid still has some lovely avenues, though most seems to be further out from the city center with the exception of the obvious. It does have the more spectacular central city park (though of cause Barcelona has Montjuic and Park Guell, but they are further out of the city).

I found Madrid to be a lovely city, but I have to admit that it did lack the magic that Barcelona always offers me.


----------



## Peshu

^^ Don't get me wrong . Without getting into too much detail . I am strictly reffering to very short term foreign tourists . 90 % of the ones i have met have very much liked Barcelona more . How ever the majority of the ones that either studied or worked in both cities have very much preffered Madrid . 
Why? Simple really . Like myself they were fortunate enough to get to know both cities properly . Whereas Barcelona instantly catches the eye with its spectacular birds eye views from Montjuic or Tibidabo . With it's magnificent Gaudii architecture , grand avenues and ofcourse the sea . Madrid takes alot longer to know . 
The longer i lived in Barcelona the more i missed Madrid . Madrid has a dynamism ( especially in the late hours ) that doesn't exist in Barcelona . Believe me . Apart from the very hectic summer months you would find Barcelona quite boring when compared to Madrid . Madrid is the quentiessential Spanish metropolis . It is the center of what was once the great Spanish empire . Barcelona doesn't play much of a roll in that sense . It is pretty much Catalan . If you want to see more beautifull old architecture and significantly more important historicall towns then Barcelonas old town , from Madrid all one needs to do is go for a day trip to towns such as Salamanca or Segovia or Avila etc....
Madrid is Spains economic engine these days . It is also the fashion and shopping capital . It is also the real deal when it comes to anything famos amongst Spain .Be it tapas, flamenco, bullfighting and especially nightlife . In short . The good life .
I also much rather prefer Madrids center . It is a perfect mix of narrow winding streets ( which seems to be made for walking and having fun ) . Unlike Barcelona where everything is more spread out and harder to get to apart from the famed Ramblas . And though Barcelona is full of impressive long and wide avenues . Madrid does have the most impressive avenue in Spain if not Europe . The paseo del Prado .
Plus Madrids beautiful parks are incomparable . And thankfully they are now at last building some of the most awsome architectural projects on the planet apart from the ones they have already built . And last but not least . The city does possess the biggest football club in the world in Real Madrid .
All in All if i had to live in Spain the only city that comes to mind is Madrid .


----------



## TEKKEN

Barcelona and Madrid are both great cities.But i like Barcelona more because of his beach.I cannot live without sea and water .At day&night you can chill and relax on the beach promenade and the harbour.


----------



## Peshu

^^That's a fair point . If you like the beach you would want to live close to it . Alot of Madrid citizens go to Valencia for a few weeks during the year . Which for me is more than enough . That's why in Australia i very much prefer to live in Melbourne which is generally considered to be Australia cultural meca . And although the beach exists Melbournians are certainly not as obsessed with the sea as those beach bums up in Sydney :lol:


----------



## madridhere

I have some pix here of this weekend, when Caixaforum (a cultural entity) has been inaugurated at the Paseo del Prado. As you see the building is "floating". Everybody was sooo exited with this building!!!























































































































Tha architects are Herzog and De Meuron.


----------



## Peshu

Awesome stuff . Let's hope this boom keeps going for another few years . My brother who has been an architect for quite a few years is saying that at last alot of Madrids projects are being widely admired within the architectural world . Good for Madrid . After so many years of being under-rated it seems that at last it is being recognised as one of Europes top tier cities . Bravo .


----------



## madridhere

Pix of the interior taken from the newspaper Madridiario:

I love the stairs.




















Inside there are seven floors.




























These bautiful pix of the four towers were taken by adperez a couple of months ago (thanks to him).


----------



## Peshu

Nothing short of stunning .


----------



## connected_

God... Madrid is nothing short of amazing. I would really love to visit sometime soon!!


----------



## Kika

Thank you for these beautiful photos!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Beautiful pix!!!Thank you, Madridhere.

Madrid is changing so much and so quick!!!!

We are seeing the results of the best architects, Spanish and international, working there. Nouvel, Siza, Herzog and De Meuron, Bopbaa, Pei, Pelli, Foster, Rogers, Calatrava, Toyo Ito, Bofill, Foreign Office Architects...it´s incredible the list of good people doing good works there.

COngrats, Madrid!


----------



## Peshu

Does anybody have any information on the project of Campus de la justicia ?
Where is it ? When will it be finished ? I want to find out . Ahora mismo . Cojones . :lol:


----------



## SkyLerm

:lol: You should take a look at this thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=575493


----------



## Peshu

Thanx Skylerm . I like finding out information on my fav Euro city rapido :cheers:


----------



## Peshu

Joder . Unbelievable :nuts: Madrid is certainly going to claim the title of contemporary capital of Europe with all of these projects . AAAAAAAcojonante is the word i would say .


----------



## pescarush

Caixaforum just got to love it!!! amaizing. i keep looking at it.


----------



## Avientu

Bandini said:


> I live in Madrid and I absolutely agree with you. There is a really big contrast between those pretty and imposing buildings and the horrible orange bricks/green awnings blocks that are, sadly, more common than the first ones. The "beautiful center" is only a small part of today's real/metropolitan area Madrid.


Yes, completely agree with you. They are a result of its time (unexistent urban planning, impoverished country under a dictatorship, massive exodus to the cities from the countryside therefore a massive need of quick and cheap housing, etc.). Sadly, you'll find them all over the country.

They deserve to be torn down eventually.


----------



## Dale

zazo -

Sorry to confuse you. I know that it's a part of a larger project. I just thought that the beach was especially cool:

http://www.gomadrid.com/beach/

Also, why is 2011 the 'year of Madrid' ?


----------



## zazo

Because almost all the important projetcs will be finished, serrano street, paseo del prado, colón, remodelación del centro, peatonalizaciones, madrid rio.... and Madrid choose a new mayor, Gallardón use to say he will leave in 2011


----------



## Dale

zazo said:


> Because almost all the important projetcs will be finished, serrano street, paseo del prado, colón, remodelación del centro, peatonalizaciones, madrid rio.... and Madrid choose a new mayor, Gallardón use to say he will leave in 2011


Ah, I see.


----------



## Jim856796

The Vicente Calderon Stadium beside the Manzanares River will pass away soon and I must have forgot the development that supposed to be on its site.


----------



## madridhere

Another bilding for the City of Justice:



m3c said:


> El edificio de accesos y servicios de Cano Lasso:


Thanks to m3c.


----------



## madridhere

And this is the present state of the area:



Caye said:


> Actualizacion:


The building that can be seen is the one of Zaha Hadid.


----------



## madridhere

More renders of the round buildings of the Coty of Justice:



Renovatio said:


> *Continuación:*
> 
> *06: Decanato*
> Picado y De Blas
> 
> 
> 
> *07: Tribunal Superior de Justicia*
> Norman Foster
> 
> 
> 
> *08: Audiencia Provincial*
> Norman Foster
> 
> 
> 
> *09: Juzgados de Menores*
> Rafael De La-Hoz/Jaime Duró
> 
> 
> 
> *10: Edificio de Accesos y Servicios*
> Cano Lasso/Nolaster FRPO
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> Cinco últimos dentro de un rato...





Renovatio said:


> *Resumen de todos los proyectos existentes hasta ahora:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Notese que el render y el plano estan orientados de forma opuesta.
> 
> *01: Registro de lo Civil*
> Ángel Borrego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *02: Juzgados de Guardia*
> Enguita y Lasso de Vega/Azpilicueta
> 
> 
> 
> *03: Juzgados de lo Penal*
> Rafael de la-Hoz
> 
> 
> 
> *04: Fiscalía*
> ICA Arquitectura
> 
> 
> 
> *05: Juzgados de lo Contencioso/Administrativo*
> Paredes y Pino
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> contencioso03xd2.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Esta tarde más...  Entre ellos el de Acceso y servicios de Cano Lasso.


----------



## 'rational crazy'

>( There are many ugly projects in Madrid!

I expected more to this city.


----------



## Berris

^^ this project is ugly? It's absolutly awesome


----------



## 'rational crazy'

:down:










:laugh:


----------



## Peshu

These projects are magnificent . It looks like in 2011 Madrid will change for ever . I love the fact that the area around the airport is being built up with projects . It will change Madrids look as there is still too much barren ugly land around the airport . Viva Madrid .


----------



## madridhere

And, apart from these projects, and finished before, Madrid´ll have the new park along the river (5-6 kms long) and near the historic center and the reform of the Paseo del Prado, where the best museums are including of course Museo del Prado, which will become a semipedestrian avenue. SO at least three big projects for the next years.


----------



## Peshu

Last year when i was in Madrid i saw a very different Madrid to the one a few years ago . A much more ambitious city . With many awesome projects already finished and many more on their way . It is truly becoming a city within Spain that is racing away in importance as a capital should and is pretty much in a position to compete with the other great cities of the world . 

Well done Madrid .


----------



## wapo5050

the circular buildings are cool!


----------



## **RS**

Awesome structures! Cool CTBA! Bravo Madrid!!!


----------



## zazo

Conference hall 2008-2011


----------



## wapo5050

wow!


----------



## Avientu

It looks way better in those renders!


----------



## JPBrazil

^^

Indeed


----------



## FabriFlorence

Assolutly Great! Que Viva Madrid!!!


----------



## fersky

CICCM. International Convention Center of Madrid. 120 m.

Yesterday it was placed the foundation stone of the new Convention Center of Madrid, and they showed some new models and renders of the building. The building is 120 m height and it will be next to the CTBA complex. The pictures are taken from espormadrid.com





























































Madrid diagram in skyscraperpage. The CICCM (Centro Internacional de Congresos y Exposiciones de Madrid) will be the 8th tallest building in Madrid:

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=815


----------



## skytrax

amazing city!


----------



## fersky

Ciudad Empresarial Adequa. 100 m, 25 floors.

A office complex near the CTBA and the future "Operación Chamartín". the tower has 100 m. heigt and 30 floors:


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

really wonderful architecture....


----------



## Malbo

Amazing projects


----------



## fersky

BBVA Headquarters. 107 m, 22 floors. Herzog & de Meuron.

New BBVA headquarters by Herzog & De Meuron:


----------



## fersky

Pasarela de la Arganzuela. Dominique Perrault.

A new footbridge over the Manzanares by Dominique Perrault:


----------



## Zicyx

I think that is the most beautiful footbridge i have ever seen!


----------



## AdamChobits

Agreed^^


----------



## fersky

Proyecto Madrid Río.

The Arganzuela's footbridge is included in the project "Madrid Río". The objetive of "Madrid Río" is to make a big park over the new tunnels of the M-30 (a ring road of Madrid). The M-30 crossed Madrid along the Manzanares river, but now the highway is underground, and avobe ground, the M-30 has already dissapeared, and it is being replaced with a large linear park.

Some more renderings of "Madrid Río":

Before:

After:


----------



## fersky

Before:



After:


----------



## fersky

More renderings of Madrid Río:


----------



## fersky

A beach for Madrid:


----------



## fersky

New footbridges over the Manzanares River:


----------



## fersky

Pasarelas de Legazpi. West 8 Urban Design & Landscape Architecture.


----------



## Justme

^^ Will there actually be that much water in the river? When I last saw the river it looked pretty empty.


----------



## fersky

^^ The Manzanares is not a wide river because of its nearness with the Sierra de Guadarrama, the mountains where the Manzanares appear, but since the beginning of the works, the river has been dammed for work easily. This is the reason why the river is so empty.


----------



## fersky

Repsol Headquarters. Rafael de la Hoz.


----------



## fersky

Centro Comercial Atlantys (Mall).


----------



## Justme

^^ That mall looks great. Can you show us on googlemaps where it will be located? And when will it be completed?


----------



## Kika

Finally and it looks quite promising!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Peshu

pixel2008 said:


> Very daring projects for Madrid. Almost as daring as for Barcelona.



Barcelona looks more and more like a village compared to Madrid these days . No wonder all the Catalan newspapers these days write incessantly about what's happening in the Spanish capital . The dream the Catalans had of one day being on Par with Madrid is going before their very eyes:cheers:


----------



## usek25

Peshu said:


> Barcelona looks more and more like a village compared to Madrid these days . No wonder all the Catalan newspapers these days write incessantly about what's happening in the Spanish capital .* The dream the Catalans had of one day being on Par with Madrid is going before their very eyes*:cheers:


 u can't believe your own words hno:

a photo of the "village" barcelona, by Gabe


----------



## Victhor

Peshu said:


> Barcelona looks more and more like a village compared to Madrid these days . No wonder all the Catalan newspapers these days write incessantly about what's happening in the Spanish capital . The dream the Catalans had of one day being on Par with Madrid is going before their very eyes:cheers:


Barcelona has much better architecture than Madrid, and more real high-rise projects, not only planes parciales, not 200m tall, but there are many projects of 90-140 metres.


----------



## wapo5050

^^ oh por favor, no empecemos... desde Madrid reconozco que en Barcelona últimamente se está construyendo mucho y bastante bueno, aunque también hay que reconocer que Madrid se está poniendo las pilas en ese sentido.

mirad esta imagen de la opch de urbanity


Pedrillo said:


> Bueno, pues aquí os traigo algunos datos más.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Victhor said:


> *Barcelona has much better architecture than Madrid*, and more real high-rise projects, not only planes parciales, not 200m tall, but there are many projects of 90-140 metres.


It's false, you can't say it.
Madrid and Barcelona have amazing architecture, the two cities are fantastics.


----------



## gerarsx

The thread is called: "Madrid: Projects & Construction"

Barcelona? Maybe there is a thread that is called "Barcelona: Projects & Construction"

I´m tired always i´m reading a thread about my city, people need to name Barcelona...why?to throw it away? I´m waiting to see another city like, for example Valencia, to be as international known like Barcelona to change Madrid vs. Barcelona (become very very very boring)to Madrid vs. Valencia, only to refresh my mind reading this.

Apart from this, what i´d like to say about my city, Madrid, is when i look back in time, maybe 10 years, and i see it today, i feel it quite changed in a great sense...and i´m sure that in 10 years it will be better and better, but the soul (people) of Madrid is as alive as always. It´s not only a city to visit, it´s a city to live in it. Hope keep enjoying while seeing these amazing projects in the next years as we have done with the recently finished projects.

Ciao and see you here in ¡Madrid!


----------



## wapo5050

^^ :yes: lets talk about Madrid


----------



## Guest

Siempre arruinamos los hilos con la tontaría Madrid/Barcelona. Son dos ciudades diferentes y complementarias, así que no hay nada que comparar. Yo he vivido en ambas y creo que simplemente son tan diferentes, cada una con sus propios encantos.


Can't wait for the Operación Chamartín!


----------



## _^^_

^^

No es culpa de ningún madrileño y creo, quiero pensar bien que tampoco de nadie de Barcelona, pero es desesperante que en todos los temas sobre Madrid alguien tiene que escribir Barcelona, ocurre aquí, en el foro de fotos de ciudades y en todas partes. A los que les gusta escribir donde no tienen que escribir tendrán que acceptar la contestación de Peshu que ha escrito aquí y otras que en su momento escribió en otros foros.

Métete en este tema 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976158

Primero un payasete que dice que le gusta más Barcelona, por mi perfecto pero que lo escriba en los temas de Barcelona, ahí yo no lo vería mal, y luego el troll de Ribarca que escribe que Madrid no tiene historia, que vivimos en un desierto y siempre con la comparación con Barcelona, sinceramente, estoy hasta la polla.


----------



## Motorways

Peshu said:


> Barcelona looks more and more like a village compared to Madrid these days . No wonder all the Catalan newspapers these days write incessantly about what's happening in the Spanish capital . The dream the Catalans had of one day being on Par with Madrid is going before their very eyes:cheers:


Madrid Is great, wonderful, modern and fantastic, but all what you wrote about BCN there, is 
just bullshit with no sense.

Focus yourself in talking about Madrid, about that is all this thread, and keep your anger against BCN for yourself.

Now let´s continue enjoying wondeful Madrid and its amazing projects!


----------



## wapo5050

imagine the new skyline with 16 new towers... :O











madridhere said:


> And one from Flickr.


and other pic like a present


----------



## gincan

fersky said:


> Complejo empresarial El Cañaveral. Richard Rogers + Luis Vidal & Partners .


Wow, unbelivable hno:

I can already now predict this to end up one of the urban shit holes of Madrid 30-40 years down the road.To think that they have learned nothing from the past. Detached apartment block galore, absolutely everything about this project is wrong.


----------



## zazo1

gincan said:


> Wow, unbelivable hno:
> 
> I can already now predict this to end up one of the urban shit holes of Madrid 30-40 years down the road.To think that they have learned nothing from the past. Detached apartment block galore, absolutely everything about this project is wrong.


The urban plan was designed with a big comercial, shopping and cultural center inside the central park of the new quartier, so....it's not wrong, they've designed the buildings according to the urban plan....which concentrate the economical and cultural sector of this small quartier in the heart of the park..


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Incredible plan.

Thanks for the picture.

I´m dying to know more details.


----------



## maryjoanna

love buildings!


----------



## lucasman

usek25 said:


> u can't believe your own words hno:
> 
> a photo of the "village" barcelona, by Gabe


Only photos from Madrid, please.; Barcelona in other page.


----------



## Luo

Peshu said:


> Barcelona looks more and more like a village compared to Madrid these days . No wonder all the Catalan newspapers these days write incessantly about what's happening in the Spanish capital . The dream the Catalans had of one day being on Par with Madrid is going before their very eyes:cheers:


:crazy: x1000000000


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Bueno yo creo que ya se había dado por finalizada la estupidez Madrid vs Barcelona, ¿no?.

¿Si ya se había acabado a que viene venir aquí a hablar del tema otra vez? Sinceramente me parece que sobra y que no viene a cuento.


----------



## timo9

Pavlemadrid said:


> It's false, you can't say it.
> Madrid and Barcelona have amazing architecture, the two cities are fantastics.


i'm totally agree with you but in barcelona the architecture is a religion, bcn has a original compilation that we can't find it in other cities it's just catalan. compare madrid to barcelona is a big error, bcn is much mediterranean, original buildings, beautiful beach and much visited than madrid.
greetings to madrid & bcn to


----------



## timo9

Pavlemadrid said:


> It's false, you can't say it.
> Madrid and Barcelona have amazing architecture, the two cities are fantastics.


i'm totally agree with you but in barcelona the architecture is a religion, bcn has a original compilation that we can't find it in other cities it's just catalan. compare madrid to barcelona is a big error, bcn is much mediterranean, original buildings, beautiful beach and much visited than madrid.
greetings to madrid & bcn to


----------



## Pavlemadrid

It's your opinion, don't have a fact of a subjective opinion.
And Madrid & Barcelona have the same visitors, around 12 millions per year and Madrid's rising, you're not well informed.


----------



## timo9

Pavlemadrid said:


> It's your opinion, don't have a fact of a subjective opinion.
> And Madrid & Barcelona have the same visitors, around 12 millions per year and Madrid's rising, you're not well informed.


not informed! ...take a look to this http://www.americas-fr.com/tourisme/actualite/les-villes-les-plus-visitees-1282.html
& this http://www.hotelshotelshotels.co.uk/spain/barcelona-most-visited-city-in-spain.html


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
I have other web:
http://www.euromonitor.com/Top_150_City_Destinations_London_Leads_the_Way

BCN: 4,695.000
MAD: 3,921.000

They're just the foreign visitors, you were speaking about "visitors"!
Moreover Madrid was the single spanish province in 2009 that rose the number of tourists, Catalonia lost more than a 10% of the tourists.

But we're not speaking about BCN!
"*MADRID *| Projects & Construction"


----------



## absalon

que Catalunya pierda el 10% de turistas no siginifica que lo haga en el mismo porcentaje Barcelona, no utilices por favor los porcentajes a tu antojo, confundiendo la velocidad con el tocino, y mezclando peras con manzanas.

de buen rollo, eh? SALUT!


----------



## wapo5050

Barcelona is great! is the best city in the universe! and the rest of cities are bullshit
that is the objetive opinion

This is the current status of the reform of El Paseo del Prado


madridhere said:


> Unas fotos de la reforma con sol y sin adornos de navidad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los alrededores hacia el Tribunal Supremo y las Salesas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La famosa tienda de Marc Jacobs, creo que la única que hay en España.


----------



## lucasman

*This page is from Madrid*

Esta página es de MADRID. Los que quieran hablar de otra ciudad que se vayan a otra página. Qué afán de protagonismo!!! Dejadnos en paz;


----------



## wapo5050

This is the current status of the CICCM









madridiario









urbanity blog


----------



## wapo5050

this is the current status of the new BBVA building by Herzog and Demeuron:

from urbanity 


Ecthelion said:


>


----------



## absalon

mmmm... que buena pinta esta maqueta/render!

se parece un poco al queso de las 4 torres, estan muy cerca una de la otra?


----------



## wapo5050

^^ no muy cerca.. pero tampoco muy lejos


----------



## Pavlemadrid

absalon said:


> que Catalunya pierda el 10% de turistas no siginifica que lo haga en el mismo porcentaje Barcelona, no utilices por favor los porcentajes a tu antojo, confundiendo la velocidad con el tocino, y mezclando peras con manzanas.
> 
> de buen rollo, eh? SALUT!


Es un dato meramente orientativo, al fin y al cabo BCN es el motor turístico de Cataluña.
Pero bueno punto y final que no es el tema.

Saludos!


----------



## wapo5050

^^tio, por qué tienes que volver a sacar el tema¿?¿?
entre unos y otros parecemos...


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Porque me parece cuestión de educación contestar a alguien que me ha hablado educadamente y sin malas intenciones, a ver si ahora la culpa va a ser mía!

¿Una duda, estáis posteando los edificios de la EMV de los PAUs? Hay algunos realmente interesantes


----------



## hhhhh

*If we compare the two cities from two cities of United States so

Barcelona is Similar to Los Angeles and Madrid is similar to Washington.

Spain should say Thanks she has 2 beautiful cities *


----------



## Ekumenopolis

^^ Not even close.


----------



## hhhhh

Why?


----------



## Pavlemadrid

...


----------



## Pavlemadrid

hhhhh said:


> If we compare the two cities from two cities of United States so
> 
> Barcelona is Similar to Los Angeles and Madrid is similar to Washington.
> 
> Spain should say Thanks she has 2 beautiful cities


Siendo realistas no sé porque hemos de comparar ninguna ciudad con EEUU (sobretodo cuando ninguna ciudad es comparable, son ciudades muy diferentes) así que edito 

Thanks


----------



## hhhhh

Pavlemadrid said:


> I think Barcelona should be San Francisco and Madrid a little New York!
> 
> Thanks


^^ what?????

madrid is a little New York?! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Even London was not at the level of New York


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
Bye


----------



## Cicerón

To all the people who need to compare Madrid and Barcelona everytime: Go ruin threads somewhere else.


----------



## AdamChobits

hhhhh said:


> *If we compare the two cities from two cities of United States so
> 
> Barcelona is Similar to Los Angeles and Madrid is similar to Washington.
> 
> Spain should say Thanks she has 2 beautiful cities *


I think Madrid is Madrid, Barcelona is Barcelona, etc, and not like any American city. I think we could say Madrid is like Paris and Barcelona like Marselle, but even so it would be a senseless comparison, and anyway I don't see the relationship between Madrid/Barcelona with american cities, in my opinion.

Anyway not only we should give thanks for Madrid and Barcelona. San Sebastián, Bilbao, Valencia, Ferrol, and a huge bunch of more are incredibly beautiful and have nothing to envy to Madrid or Barcelona at least in terms of beauty and charm.


----------



## hhhhh

AdamChobits said:


> I think Madrid is Madrid, Barcelona is Barcelona, etc, and not like any American city. I think we could say Madrid is like Paris and Barcelona like Marselle,


^^ you're serious?


----------



## Fabrega

Thank you for the pictures wapo0505:cheers: Nice to see christobal colon is back in the middle of the turnaround. I do not see the cascade water fountains, are off or are they gone? they were nice but extremly noise on the underpass. 

Everything looks a lot nicer in general from 2007 last time i was there, the new street ligths and bus stops are much pleasing to the eye and it seems like they added a lot of small sculptures everywere. Not to obviously say the new facades in many building look great. Now they just got to redo the colon building facade which i hate because is so big. You know if the got any plan for it?


----------



## Pavlemadrid

¿Alguien ha posteado fotos de las viviendas de la EMV en los PAUs? No son de lo más destacable en Madrid pero creo que para ser viviendas están más que bien, se merecen ser posteadas.
Yo no lo hago porque no tengo fotos ni conozco la suficiente información.

Saludos


----------



## absalon

WASHINGTON IS WASHINGTON
NEW YORK IS NEW YORK
MARSELLE IS MARSELLE 
MADRIS IS MADRID
BARCELONA IS BARCELONA
PARIS IS PARIS

STUPID IS STUPID

This thread is for Madrid. ONLY MADRID! Please!

fijate que siendo yo de BCN... ya me he cansado de verla por este hilo... os aconsejo que cuando alguien entre comparando, que no le hagáis caso, y vayamos a lo nuestro... que es ver MAD.


----------



## timo9

absalon said:


>


i don't like the view, 4 towers in the middle of nowhere there's no coexistence with the local architecture hno:


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
We have OPCH to supplement CTBA with a lot (really) of skyscrapers, some of them tallers than CTBA towers.


----------



## zazo1

timo9 said:


> i don't like the view, 4 towers in the middle of nowhere there's no coexistence with the local architecture hno:


If you look the old posts, you will see the Operación Chamartín, an urbanistic plan with more than 20 skyscrapers even taller than those four, and other smaller to mix the area with the rest of the city.
Those four towers are the first buildings of this urban plan which will finish in 10 or 12 years. And there's no local architecture over there... it's veeeery far from the city center, all those buildings were built in the 60s and 70s


----------



## Mr Equis

me encanta Madrid, espero conocerla pronto


----------



## Julandronic

The new monument for the city of Madrid,Calatrava's column finished and in movement:



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTOJJDaDMco&feature=related


----------



## _^^_

^^






:cheers:


----------



## Julandronic

^^ Thanx.Some pics of a new mall called "Islazul":


----------



## wapo5050

^^I think it is one of the ugliest malls in Madrid :S


----------



## wapo5050

I prefer Plaza Norte 2


----------



## Julandronic

Some social housing by local and international prestigious architects:


----------



## skytrax

:applause:


----------



## liman_drzava

Hi guys! Could someone give me the location of those great buildings? Are they in the same quarter or randomly positioned around the city? I'm going to Madrid in two weeks and wolud like to see them in person 



Julandronic said:


> Some social housing by local and international prestigious architects:


And also location of these:


madridhere said:


> Thanks to TIntoretto again for his picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVRD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaera Polo:





madridhere said:


> Updates of an office I´ve showed before. It´s near Paseo de la Castellana, the biggest avenue in Madrid.The architect is Rafael de la Hoz, who also made Telefonica Headquarters. One of the best for my taste.


Thanks a lot, you can PM me! :cheers:


----------



## Cicerón

^^ The last one is located here.

Those social housing buildings are located in the new districts (called PAUs) of Madrid, so they are basically everywhere 










(Yellow areas)




wapo5050 said:


> I prefer Plaza Norte 2


Sorry but that's too kitsch for my taste uke:


----------



## setrakso

EDIT


----------



## setrakso




----------



## setrakso




----------



## setrakso

COAM (architects) new headquarters:


----------



## setrakso

Repsol new headquarters:


----------



## Malbo

^^ thank you


----------



## Jex7844

I really love this wavy effect, it reminds me of the new terminal recently opened at Charles de Gaulle Airport in Paris (below):


----------



## el palmesano

where is the building of COAM??


----------



## Tourdargent

el palmesano said:


> where is the building of COAM??


The Coam is in Hortaleza street in Chueca.


----------



## Tourdargent

Could anyone post pictures of Valdebebas?


----------



## Minsk

*New hopsital proposes to 'transform the citizen into a client'*

Spain's recent hospitals, as part of the health care systems efficiently serve the citizens, but they do so, the architect contends, in an unnecessarily dramatic and sometimes even depressive architectural space. Its proven efficiency is often the cause of their repetitiveness, so that over the last quarter of a century they are almost all alike, or at least perceived to be so...http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19771


----------



## Tourdargent

Hey, could anyone post images of the newly renovated headquarters of the Telefonica Foundation in Gran Via?


----------



## Minsk

*Three interlocking volumes form Abiboo Architecture's House C project in Madrid*

Designed by Abiboo Architecture, House C is raised as an introvert/extrovert element and at the same time rooted to its territory. It is open for visitors but at the same time keeps some spaces for privacy and reflection. It has duality in the forms and the global functioning of the building.

Conceptualised as three interlocking volumes, the house is organised around a central space, dominated by the main staircase as a sculpture that articulates the rooms and provides a deep relationship with the landscape. From this central area the living spaces are organised with an organic system. Construction of the property is currently underway.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19838


----------



## Alvr23

*Public Library Vallecas / Exit Architects*

http://www.archdaily.com/227344/public-library-vallecas-exit-architects/


----------



## Alvr23

*42 Viviendas VPPB / b10+n arquitectos*

http://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/2012/06/18/42-viviendas-vppb-b10n-arquitectos/


----------



## wapo5050

Minsk said:


> *New hopsital proposes to 'transform the citizen into a client'*
> 
> Spain's recent hospitals, as part of the health care systems efficiently serve the citizens, but they do so, the architect contends, in an unnecessarily dramatic and sometimes even depressive architectural space. Its proven efficiency is often the cause of their repetitiveness, so that over the last quarter of a century they are almost all alike, or at least perceived to be so...http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19771


Amazing!


----------



## Alvr23

*Carabanchel 19 / Sheppard Robson
*

http://www.archdaily.com/196794/carabanchel-19-sheppard-robson/


----------



## Alvr23

*Sign System For Industrial Parks / Brut Deluxe Architecture + Design*

http://www.archdaily.com/145974/sign-system-for-industrial-parks-brut-deluxe-architecture-design/


----------



## Fabrega

Some pics from the Spanish forum, Repsol sold its tower from cuatro torres to Bankia and build this beautiful complex instead, I think arquitect de La Hoz 



















next door building, Arnaiz arquitectos.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alvr23

*The House On The Hill / Miguel Barahona + PYF Arquitectura*

http://www.archdaily.com/112276/the-house-on-the-hill-miguel-barahona-pyf-arquitectura/


----------



## el palmesano

great posts!


----------



## Alvr23

*Technal en la nueva Comisaría Fuencarral-El Pardo / VOLUAR Arquitectura*

http://www.plataformaarquitectura.c...aria-fuencarral-el-pardo-voluar-arquitectura/


----------



## Minsk

^^
Looks great!


----------



## Alvr23

*Social Services Centre in Móstoles / dosmasunoarquitectos*

http://www.plataformaarquitectura.c...os-sociales-en-mostoles-dosmasunoarquitectos/


----------



## Alvr23

*Mercado de la Cebada*

http://www.plataformaarquitectura.c...-ganadora-para-el-nuevo-mercado-de-la-cebada/


----------



## Alvr23

*Species Tank, Matadero Madrid / Langarita Navarro Arquitectos*

http://www.plataformaarquitectura.c...atadero-madrid-langarita-navarro-arquitectos/


----------



## Alvr23

*Hub Offices In Madrid / ch+qs arquitectos*

http://www.archdaily.com/100171/hub-offices-in-madrid-chqs-arquitectos/


----------



## Alvr23

*Telefónica Foundation / Quanto Arquitectura*

http://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/2012/07/04/espacio-fundacion-telefonica-quanto-arquitectura/


----------



## Alvr23

*Pitch House / Iñaqui Carnicero*

http://www.archdaily.com/63548/pitch-house-inaqui-carnicero/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The interior of the Telefonica building is looking awesome kay:


----------



## hater

awesome projects


----------



## Belgrader

Alvr23 said:


> *Pitch House / Iñaqui Carnicero*
> 
> http://www.archdaily.com/63548/pitch-house-inaqui-carnicero/


Great :cheers:


----------



## Alvr23

Thank all of you for your comments.

*Casa 360º / Subarquitectura*


----------



## gdlrar

Thats im a talking about. this called pure architecture. not the square and boring boxes called "minimal" or poor.. congratulations Madre Patria. AWESOME!


----------



## Alvr23

*4 Dwellings and Garage. Calle Orfila. Madrid / Abalos + Sentkiewicz arquitectos*

http://www.plataformaarquitectura.c...orfila-madrid-abalos-sentkiewicz-arquitectos/


----------



## Alvr23

*Calles en Altura – Streets in the Air, Madrid, Spain*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=15599


----------



## Duomot

Nice pics and renders, thk u


----------



## el palmesano

Valdebebas is the last major development project in the northern city of Madrid. The uniqueness of this new district is the combination of uses (residential, offices, shopping areas, hotels, leisure centers and public facilities) and the recovery of mixed use, along with effective communications and connectivity to a large metropolitan transport networks public. The values ​​of the project focus on the recovery of public space, accessibility for people with disabilities, protection of natural heritage and emphasis on different aspects of sustainability. In Valdebebas has created a compact city model that is viable in the presence of all public facilities, and can be explored on foot or using the 23 miles of urban bike lanes installed.




setrakso said:


> State of the Forest Park works in Valdebebas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of mallards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Views of the airport terminal 4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son fotos de www.madrid.es pero colgadas por la Junta de Compensacion de http://www.valdebebas.es/


----------



## el palmesano

actual pictures 



setrakso said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

more pictures: 



setrakso said:


> Fotos y comentarios de *Ecthelion *en Urbanity.es:
> 
> Aquí va un buen surtido de fotos de este fin de semana de como van creciendo los edificios en Valdebebas


----------



## el palmesano

some more:






setrakso said:


> Parcela 136, empezando con la cimentación del edificio diseñado por Patxi Mangado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parcelas 137-A1 y 137-A2:


----------



## el palmesano

more:



setrakso said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

and more




setrakso said:


> Parcela 109-A1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y para acabar una panorámica


----------



## el palmesano

some of the promotions to be built soon



setrakso said:


> *- C.B. Valdebebas 136/163*___[Parcelas 136 y 163]_
> 
> *Promotor:* Valenor
> 
> Esta promoción bastante singular está diseñada por Patxi Mangado y el estudio de arquitectura Capilla-Vallejo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- La Esquina de Valdebebas*___[Parcela 172-D]_
> 
> *Promotor:* Prygesa


----------



## el palmesano

more:




setrakso said:


> *- Ciudad Valdebebas III*___[Parcela 113-A]_
> 
> *Promotor:* Inmobiliaria Ferrocarril
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Residencial Auriga*___[Parcela 105-B]_
> 
> *Promotor:* Grupo Ibosa


----------



## el palmesano

more projects





setrakso said:


> *- Comunidad Monthisa Valdebebas*___[Parcela 173-B]_
> 
> 
> *Promotor:* Monthisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Terrazas Verdes*___[Parcela 115-B]_
> 
> *Promotor:* Mangest Infinity


----------



## el palmesano

c'mon!! someone probably wants to comment something!


----------



## Sid Vicious

nice, specially the last project


----------



## el palmesano

^^ I agree


----------



## el palmesano

more projects




setrakso said:


> *- Real de Valdebebas*___[Parcela 153-A]_
> 
> *Promotor:* Roan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Habitaqua I*___[Parcela 172-H]_
> 
> *Promotor:* Gedeprin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- El Encinar de Valdebebas*___[Parcela 132-C]_
> 
> *Promotor:* Prygesa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- El Retiro de Valdebebas*___[Parcela 126-A]_
> 
> *Promotor:* Funcovi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Ciudad Valdebebas II*___[Parcela 150-D]_
> 
> *Promotor:* Inmobiliaria Ferrocarril
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Atarazanas de Valdebebas*___[Parcela 150-B]_
> 
> *Promotor:* Prygesa


[/QUOTE]


----------



## k%

good to see that there is still some construction going on in Madrid !

Love the city kay:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes, and all around Spain there are stoped projects that are now resuming its construction. The news show things worse than they are ... possibly because they are interested ...


----------



## minsamol

el palmesano said:


> ^^ yes, and all around Spain there are stoped projects that are now resuming its construction. The news show things worse than they are ... possibly because they are interested ...


:S


----------



## aleochi

el palmesano said:


> ^^ yes, and all around Spain there are stoped projects that are now resuming its construction. The news show things worse than they are ... possibly because they are interested ...


So one of the biggest unemployment rate in Spain's history is not that worse?


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Spain has always had a pretty high unemployment rate, even in economic boom. In the early 90s it was rather similar and the country was growing fast. Unemployment rates and the state of the economy don't neccessarily go hand in hand in Spain's case.

...

Anyway, Madrid has some fabulous projects as usual. :cheers:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

What I hope is that the recent labor laws reforms will help reduce the black/grey economy, which is one of the reason for such a high official unemployment rate.

Having lived in Spain during the boom years and having seen the size of the grey/black economy during the good times when the unemployment rate was at 8%, I can only imagine what the situation is today.


----------



## k%

el palmesano said:


> ^^ yes, and all around Spain there are stoped projects that are now resuming its construction. The news show things worse than they are ... possibly because they are interested ...


Good to know, Spaniards are great people, keep up the fight guys! :cheers:


----------



## moustache

So much ugly buildings ...


----------



## madridhere

Palmesano, thanks for your pictures.


This is a new neighbourhood in the outskirts of the city and going to the airport. It´ll be a residencial area. I like the urbanism and some of the buildings there.


----------



## el palmesano

minsamol said:


> :S


problems that speculators (or casino players) have with the stock exchanges, or immoral inventions of interest to lenders, not affect daily life, just to macroeconomics and its moral.

the country is in one of his worst moments, but not dead




aleochi said:


> So one of the biggest unemployment rate in Spain's history is not that worse?


what??????

I didn't say that, I say that the country is not stopped. There are lot of people that still working, more than the people without work, and lot of people is working in black. It seems that there are people that wants to think that we are died, and it is the worst for a country, we have to be optimist and have hope and belive in ourselves. I have seen some projects that are being resumed in canary islands, madrid and balearic islands, so it is good and we should say that in public, why no one talks about the exportacions of the country?? just because there are good news?? They don't want you to know the good news, because if you know that the country still alive, they, would not be able to cut everything, destroying our health system and the public education.

If you believe in the lies and manipulation of the reality by the media and governments, they will do everything they want





Ulpia-Serdica said:


> What I hope is that the recent labor laws reforms will help reduce the black/grey economy, which is one of the reason for such a high official unemployment rate.
> 
> Having lived in Spain during the boom years and having seen the size of the grey/black economy during the good times when the unemployment rate was at 8%, I can only imagine what the situation is today.


didn't think so, all the reforms that they have done just worse the the work laws, damaging the workers, because they haven't done any reform to help the little company to contract more people or to be able to pay a reasonable taxes in reference to what his company wins


----------



## el palmesano

the works of the new building in Gran Via still going 










(previous building and the first render)




























http://granvia48.com/jcms/jcms/lead_97288/fotos


----------



## el palmesano

^^ more



setrakso said:


> Ya se va viendo el resultado de este edificio:


----------



## el palmesano

new market in Madrird



setrakso said:


> Y esto va así:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos de *Tintoretto* y *Sarek* en el foro Urbanity.es


----------



## Alvr23

*Loft Andrés Borrego / Beriot, Bernardini Arquitectos
*
http://www.archdaily.com/300425/loft-andres-borrego-beriot-bernardini-arquitectos/


----------



## Alvr23

*Open Modular System of Sustainable Houses (SAVMS) / Cso Arquitectura*
http://www.archdaily.com/295004/open-modular-system-of-sustainable-houses-savms-cso-arquitectura/


----------



## madridhere

The new building at Gran Vía is going on.








A new cultural center at Paseo del Prado, in front of the museum. Pix by Setrakso and Sabbath.



setrakso said:


> Pongo aquí las fotos:


Y unas fotos de Sabbath:


sabbath81 said:


> Unas fotos del sábado.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ great advances


----------



## El_Greco

Nice building, quite fitting for Gran Via.


----------



## Victhor

First concept designs for Eurovegas!, there are rumors that the M-Shaped twin towers will be 72-floor tall, and the tallest building in Spain, that's over 250 metres!.



setrakso said:


> http://www.abc.es/local-madrid/20130209/abci-nuevas-imagenes-eurovegas-times-201302091342.html





frommadridtothesky said:


> http://cdn.20minutos.es/img2/recortes/2013/02/08/106402-924-550.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente 20minutos


----------



## Belgrader

^^ Horrible, are they really going to build that?


----------



## Victhor

Belgrader said:


> ^^ Horrible, are they really going to build that?


By now, yes, but we can't tell until the construction starts.
More info in english: http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/feb/08/eurovegas-gambling-complex-madrid



> 'EuroVegas' gambling complex to be built near Madrid after £8.3bn secured
> 
> Europe's biggest casino and conference centre to bring jobs, but also fears of gambling addiction, prostitution and mafia activities
> 
> After the first stone is laid late this year it will become one of Europe's biggest building sites, creating tens of thousands of jobs in recession-hit Spain, as a vast complex of hotels, casinos and conference centres – possibly complete with a replica of New York's Times Square – emerges from dusty fields outside Madrid.
> But on Friday, just as multibillionaire Sheldon Adelson's Las Vegas Sands corporation announced that it now had the €9.8bn (£8.3bn) financing needed to start building Europe's biggest casino and conference centre, protesters were claiming the 36,000-hotel-room complex would bring gambling addiction and prostitution to Spain's capital.
> 
> "There should be no concern about this company's ability to have the financing and the money. We have it," said Adelson's number two, Michael Leven, as he announced that the company had chosen a site in the dormitory town of Alcorcón.
> 
> (...)


----------



## madridhere

For the moment I love the M Hotel, between other reasons for its shape and its height, 300 metres...

I hope they improve the place for the Cirque du soleil theatre...

Also love the botanical gardens...

But all these designs are very premature...

Still there has to be a lot of changes in the next renders...


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I live 5 minutes away from the Gran Via construction project. If no one's planning on uploading more pics, I'll make the walk and snap some pics this upcoming week.


----------



## Superpoderosa

It looks like Madrid wants to have it's own times square.


----------



## el palmesano

Manitopiaaa said:


> I live 5 minutes away from the Gran Via construction project. If no one's planning on uploading more pics, I'll make the walk and snap some pics this upcoming week.


please!!! we will be really grateful


----------



## el palmesano

Superpoderosa said:


> It looks like Madrid wants to have it's own times square.


Not Madrid, Mr. Sands, because Madrid has it's own Time squere that is Callao square


----------



## k%

holy sh*t, that THING is disgusting ... not sure if Madrid would benefit from it ... :nuts:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^That tower shouldn't be the one you worry about. There is a far worse one under construction


----------



## JAVICUENCA

k% said:


> holy sh*t, that THING is disgusting ... not sure if Madrid would benefit from it ... :nuts:



Don´t worry.

It´ll be in the outskirts of the city, in the west.

It´s something like Eurodisney in Paris.

YOu can visit or not, as you prefer.

Itçll be another face of the city and a big oportunity of busyness.

Relax and don´t suffer ...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## el palmesano

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^That tower shouldn't be the one you worry about. There is a far worse one under construction


the "cheese" tower you are talking about is not under construction, but I can't understand why you hate the design of the "palacio de congresos" so much...


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Some pics from today that I quickly snapped. Sorry for the angle but I was on a 'Madrid de los Austrias' tour and sorry for the quality but my good camera got stolen on Gran Via a few days back so I'm on a cheap Nikon Coolpix :'(


----------



## el palmesano

don't you worry, the pictures are great! thanks for share!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Housing in Tres Cantos / R&AS*
> 
> Architects: R&AS
> Location: Tres Cantos, Madrid, Spain
> Architect In Charge: Ricardo Saldías Barreneche
> Design Team: Carlos Rubio Carvajal, Enrique Álvarez-Sala
> Technical Architects: Vicente Arenas Benitez, Pedro Valiente Bravo, Javier Sáenz Neira
> Project Year: 2012
> Photographs: Liven Photography


http://www.archdaily.com/334539/housing-in-tres-cantos-ras/


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Thanks for your pictures.

Some pictures by Granatensis of the building at Gran Vía designed by Rafael de la Hoz.




setrakso said:


> Ya podemos ver el resultado casi final, fotos de Granatensis en Urbanity.es


----------



## El_Greco

Fantastic. Despite being a modern building it fits in pretty well. Great architecture.


----------



## madridhere

I agree, Greco.

This arquitect´s always very careful with the adjacent buildings.

He´s made the Telefónica H Q and Repsol H. Q.

He´s very good.

I love the third picture where the lines of the two buildings go together.


----------



## k%

Love it ! :cheers2:


----------



## erbse

Looks quite brutalist... I'm not so sure about it. Could look quite wasted in some years already.


What was in its place before? I can't remember... I always had this street in mind as fully historical (is it Gran Via already?).


----------



## jumping_jack

erbse said:


> Looks quite brutalist... I'm not so sure about it. Could look quite wasted in some years already.
> 
> 
> What was in its place before? I can't remember... I always had this street in mind as fully historical (is it Gran Via already?).


^^


el palmesano said:


> (previous building and the first render)


----------



## el palmesano

translated with the Google translator



> *Chinese investors interested in Madrid to locate a financial complex*
> 
> A business-driven project has been interested Chinese investors in recent months by land localities Madrid Torrejon de Ardoz and Paracuellos de Jarama, northeast of the capital, had offered to host jointly Eurovegas draft.
> 
> Sources of Torrejón de Ardoz City Council have confirmed to Efe that the intermediary company locating in Spain responsible for possible locations visited macroproject land situated between the towns of both towns.
> 
> The visit, the sources said, was preceded by a request for information on the topography of the land for sale, as well as communications in the area.
> 
> Contact with Chinese investment group intermediaries prior to confirmation occurred Feb. 8 Alcorcón as project headquarters Eurovegas and Torrejón's candidacy and Paracuellos ruled out.
> 
> The larger project, which today reports the newspaper El Mundo, would be located in Torrejón and Paracuellos and include investments in the leisure sector, catering and industry, according to the sources, who claim not to have more detailed information on infrastructure or the main figures of the project.
> 
> "So far there have been only a request for information, a step that given by other investors interested in the land, but not enough to generate very high expectations, municipal sources added that belie a meeting on demand and confirmed with the group of Chinese businessmen.
> 
> From City of Paracuellos de Jarama, a spokesman told Efe that this is a "matter embryonic" around which "there is no obligation" or location "certain" of the land.
> 
> He explained that there are many companies that "consistently" interested in land in the municipality as a result of the joint bid that municipalities Paracuellos and Torrejon de Ardoz performed at Las Vegas Sands to host Eurovegas entertainment complex.
> 
> Then, these two municipalities Madrid offered a plot of ten million square meters near the airport of Barajas and Torrejon Air Base.
> 
> Paracuellos de Jarama, municipal spokesman insisted, is a town very well located and with lots of land, which has led to "contacts" with many business initiatives, "Chinese and non-Chinese."
> 
> He said did not know if the local mayor, Fernando Zurita Order, PP, has traveled in recent months to China to observe the Chinese government's support for investment in Madrid.
> 
> The Minister of Economy and Finance, Enrique Ossorio, said today that the regional government welcomes the possible implementation of a financial and industrial complex promoted by Chinese investors in the municipalities of Paracuellos de Jarama and Torrejón de Ardoz, northeast of the capital.
> 
> "For some time have appeared similar information, let's see if we already seem concrete very well," stated Ossorio following questions from journalists on this project, now advances to the newspaper El Mundo.
> 
> According to information released today by the newspaper, citing sources close to the negotiations, China's investment groups would be negotiating with the two councils, who once competed for the implementation of Eurovegas-to build a financial and industrial city which earmarked 18,000 million.
> 
> Ossorio explained that there is not surprised that Asian investors "who may be interested in Madrid" because the fiscal policies of the Community generate "confidence" and the elimination of obstacles and red tape "is getting that 70 percent of the foreign investment "is intended to Madrid.
> 
> In addition, the Minister has indicated that the law has created integrated development centers (CID)-approved last December-way in which to handle the complex Eurovegas Alcorcon, allows for "other projects Similar "employing this standard.
> 
> "We feel very good that there are investors from all over the world interested in Madrid" continued Ossorio, who has indicated he has seen reports in this direction for some time but does not know "personally" the project.
> 
> Of the total area of ​​land that the municipalities that had been offered to Las Vegas Sands, 80 percent belong to Paracuellos de Jarama and the remaining 20 percent to Torrejon de Ardoz in an area very close to motorway connections to the capital (M-50, A-2, M-45 and R-2).


In Spanish


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria

It will be great if that project materializes but from experience I would believe when I see it finished. It is a great idea to build some factories - I sincerely hope that the automotive assembly plant will be constructed. Damn, Europe needs industry, it was the source of its wealth and it is now foolishly being ignored. And if Spain really want to overcome the crisis and establish a truly stable and prosperous economy the Spanish government should think on that. Industry and technology must be a priority.


----------



## Motorways

I don´t really like that new building in Gran Via. It´s just another dull grey building that could fix somewhere in the PAUs at the outskirts, but where it has been placed it´s just downgrading Madrid´s most charismatic avenue.


----------



## julian.ds

[/QUOTE]

Yeah to me this looks like a building that will not age well.... It looks to simple and crude to be long-lasting. I'm sure in 30 years they'll look to replace it or at least totally renovate it


----------



## JAVICUENCA

A bookshop that was opened last Christmas very near that building at Gran Vía. Madridhere posted these pictures in the Spanish forum.

It´s been made inside an old noble building. They had a chapel inside the house, frescoes, etc, as you can see.




madridhere said:


> Creo que no existe ningún thread de esta librería que está en Callao, al lado del Fnac. Una joyita.
> 
> La cafetería es lo primero que te encuentras al entrar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subimos a la planta primera.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo primero que nos encontramos es estos relieves fantásticos.
> 
> 
> 
> Y en el techo esto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como véis había una capilla en esta casa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya desde el segundo piso nos asomamos para ver el ciprés.
> 
> 
> 
> Y también se ve la cúpula de la capilla por fuera (detalle que me ha parecido increíble).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalle del antiguo descansillo de la casa. Eso eran puertas bonitas y no lo que se hace ahora jajaja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y salimos, pero antes nos tomamos algo en la cafetería.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un sitio muy recomendable para tomar un café, ver libros, cómics y ver el sitio, y comprar lo que más os guste.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

*Repsol.................*

New headquarters of Repsol



potipoti said:


> http://llatzermoix.com/horizontal-y-urbano/


----------



## madridhere

A new cultural buiding in front of Museo del Prado and by Caixafórum. It used to be an old factory.



madridhere said:


> Unas fotos en exclusiva. Estuve hace dos semanas allí con un amigo que vino de Berlín. Casualmente estaba abierto porque había un evento. Me dio muy buena impresión, tanto por dentro como por fuera.
> 
> Nada más entrar se ve el patio al que da todo el edificio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En estas naves grandes habían organizado el evento. No conseguí saber de qué trataba el evento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uno de los miles de rincones y recovecos del local. Eso fue una de las cosas que más me gustó.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí está la cafetería.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los alrededores creo que quedan muy bien integrados con este edificio, entre el estilo industrial del Caixafórum y el clásico de las viviendas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, pues a ver qué os parece.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ very nice


----------



## ThatOneGuy

erbse said:


> Looks quite brutalist... I'm not so sure about it. Could look quite wasted in some years already.


Actually Brutalism is becoming more and more popular again as an architectural style. Lots of new ones have been built. People seem to be more open about it since so many talented 21st century architects have begun to innovate with their concrete use and create awesome buildings. Also technology has massively grown since the last brutalist boom so they're becoming more easy to maintain.

Even the example in the above post has some brutalist interior design. And that corten steel is gorgeous...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

*Telefónica Opens its Largest Data Centre, to House the Most Advanced Digital Services*


Telefónica has already invested 120 million euros in the project, and plans to invest a total of more than 300 million euros in all its phases to house the digital and technological infrastructures of the future.

The Centre comprises a total of 23 Information Technology (IT) rooms, a built area of 65,700 m2, on a plot of land the size of 8 football pitches.

Alcalá Data Centre will cover the whole range of ICT services, from housing, infrastructures and cloud computing to full customer outsourcing.

It will also operate as Telefónica’s cloud services base for Europe and will house platforms for customers in Spain, the United Kingdom, Germany and the Czech Republic.

The new Data Centre’s capacities guarantee 99.995% annual reliability; it is also the largest Centre in the world with Tier IV certification from the Uptime Institute, which guarantees the highest level of fault tolerance



















http://www.webwire.com/ViewPressRel.asp?aId=173969


----------



## el palmesano

^^ great!


----------



## buho

Toros de Costitx (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Relieves de Osuna: conjunto B (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Conjunto escultórico de Azaila (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Patio de esculturas romanas (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Livia y Tiberio de Paestum (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Mosaicos de luchas de gladiadores (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Atrium y tablinium (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Niño romano (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Sarcófago de Husillos (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Sala de los grandes mosaicos romanos (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Mosaico de las Musas y sarcófago de Astorga (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Fíbulas aquíliformes visigodas de Alovera (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Elementos arquitectónicos visigodos (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Tesoro de Guarrazar (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Tesoro de Guarrazar (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Cierva de Córdoba (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Capiteles califales (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Bote de Zamora (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Aguamanil en forma de paloma (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Sala de arte hispanomusulmán (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Arco del Palacio de los Reyes de León (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Techumbre mudéjar de Torrijos (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Techumbre mudéjar de Torrijos (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Techumbre mudéjar de Torrijos (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho

Sala románica (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Crucifijo de Don Fernando y Doña Sancha (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


Sala románica (Museo Arqueológico Nacional) por santiagolopezpastor, en Flickr


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

me encanta Madrid y la nueva torre BBVA mola


----------



## el palmesano

*the construction of the Museum of royal collections will end in 2015*



















the construcion


----------



## el palmesano

BBVA tower update



Neblinio said:


> 19 de Abril 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y una recién hecha
> 24 de Abril 2014


----------



## el palmesano

Peineta stadium



renton06 said:


> *15 de Abril 2014. Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://nuevoestadioatleti.blogspot.com.es/*


----------



## k%

damn you Madrid, why you so beautiful ? :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

Valdebebas updates:




potipoti said:


> http://www.madridiario.es/galerias/un-paseo-por-valdebebas/7894


----------



## zkydzy

beautiful ...love it


----------



## buho

Alcobendas art centre, inaugurated in 2010.


Centro de Arte de Alcobendas / Art center of Alcobendas por D Lorente, en Flickr


----------



## Maximalist

Good to see that Madrid is building again. In Valencia everything has pretty much ground to a halt.


----------



## el palmesano

buho said:


> Alcobendas art centre, inaugurated in 2010.
> 
> 
> Centro de Arte de Alcobendas / Art center of Alcobendas por D Lorente, en Flickr


wow!

awesome!


----------



## lrd1rocha

I love the Alcobendas' art center. Any updates on the International Convention Center (the one that looks like a cheese)?


----------



## buho

^^ That's cancelled...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica




----------



## Reivajar

^^ Official website. By now just in Spanish... 

http://www.bicimad.com/bicimad/


----------



## buho

Project of two 36 floors towers in the Vicente Calderón stadium. The Vicente Calderón will be demolished, and it will be replaced by two high towers, 8 little towers and a park.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=115380031#post115380031


----------



## Kaetzar

^^ Very good news. Madrid Rio will be able to grow more continuing its outline. And the high towers are pretty much good looking, by the way.


----------



## el palmesano

more renders and the plan


----------



## el palmesano

update of BBVA tower



Sentinel said:


> En principio ese cristal no lleva nada más delante aunque es obvio que cumplirá con las normativas de ahorro energético. Las contraventanas de los edificios bajos aquí solo aparecen para las plantas técnicas. De hecho una cosa que han mostrado siempre los renders "oficiales" es una transparencia evidente del edificio, y parece que se va a cumplir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En esta foto parece apreciarse como en las dos plantas intermedias supuestamente técnicas están preparando anclajes de fachada más exteriores, supongo que para las conocidas lamas, pero esos anclajes no se aprecian en plantas normales donde ya está colocado el ventanal y cuya disposición más retraída es la misma que muestra el render anterior. Coincide al 100%.


----------



## el palmesano

new BBVA tower | 93 m |












Visionetis said:


> Leyendo El País de casualidad he visto esta imagen de una pasarela recién inaugurada sobre la A-1 con la sede en obras de fondo.


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Ricardo_Ricote said:


> Unas fotos mías de esta tarde:
> 
> 
> Madrid | Nueva sede del BBVA: "La Vela" por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Madrid | Nueva sede del BBVA: "La Vela" por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Madrid | Nueva sede del BBVA: "La Vela" por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Madrid | Nueva sede del BBVA: "La Vela" por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr
> 
> Perdón por la calidad, están hechas con el móvil.


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Ricardo_Ricote said:


> Y esta ultima de la recién inaugurada "Pasarela BBVA" que sustituye a la que había antes en ese punto. Siendo esta un regalo que le hace BBVA al ayuntamiento de Madrid (A cambio, la pasarela se llama BBVA y tiene una serie de logos publicitarios que ven los coches que pasan bajo ella.





Ricardo_Ricote said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Atletico de Madrid new stadium



arch_ said:


> Lo acabo de encontrar. Desconozco si ya se ha posteado.






renton06 said:


> También, como veis, el perímetro subterráneo ya solo queda rematarlo en el corner Suroeste, con 4 o 5 vigas de grada media y parte de suelo de nivel 0 correspondiente que queda ... y por fin tendremos perímetro completado hasta cota 0, con sus 3 niveles subterráneos y la grada media.
> 
> Continúan pilotando el exterior del Fondo sur para muros exteriores y escaleras a grada alta, y quedaría creo que un sistema de ventilación subterránea ya solo por hacer en este fondo Sur a la izquierda, en la parte que queda por enterrar
> 
> También se ve que empiezan con la crujía de palcos de nivel 1 en el fondo Sur (las sopandas amarillas preparadas)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I was in Madrid recently, gorgeous city.


----------



## dannykessenny

nice head office of BBVA


----------



## el palmesano

university clinic of navarre






















potipoti said:


> fotos de las obras


----------



## el palmesano

Four Seasons Hotel + luxury shopping centre








































> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------



http://www.madridiario.es/noticia/lamela/-madrid/derribo/manzana-de-canalejas/415337


----------



## el palmesano

Banco Popular Headquarters







































potipoti said:


> datos de la segunda fase de la nueva sede del Banco Popular
> 
> 
> 
> y aquí algunas fotos de las obras (son 7 grúas, no 6, como comenté en algún otro hilo)


----------



## exciter

It seems that something is moving again in Madrid. That's great, the city needs this kind of impulse


----------



## el palmesano

new screen in Callao



Coke85 said:


> Lo prometido es deuda.


----------



## el palmesano

new projects od VP Hotel in Plaza España





















Bedrooms - 225
17 floors
90 millon €
Inauguration - spetember 2016


----------



## el palmesano

new building in old terrains of the Ministry of Defence 



Sentinel said:


> *Domo se alza con el deseado solar de Raimundo Fernández Villaverde por 111,05 millones de euros*





potipoti said:


> imágenes del proyecto


----------



## el palmesano

> IBOSA wins the award of the garages of Metro de Madrid in Cuatro Caminos, 88 millions


http://www.elconfidencial.com/vivie...rid-en-cuatro-caminos-por-88-millones_453894/




m3c said:


> Traigo las simulaciones y ya que se ha confirmado el proyecto abro un hilo propio en el nacional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.residencialmetropolitan.com/k2-frontpage/imagenes


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

BBVA tower



potipoti said:


> son de ayer, 3 de enero


----------



## el palmesano

New Iberostar Hotel in that building, next to Gran Via:


----------



## el palmesano

May be because the arrive of one of the biggest businessmen of China and his investments in the city, or may be the fair of the companies and banks of Spain to the political changes, the Chamartin plan, Once again comes alive, but now with other name:

*Distrito Castellana Norte*


so cross fingers!!!





















SpectreAT said:


> Espormadrid





potipoti said:


> TVE
> 
> y aquí Ana Pastor comentando cosas del proyecto


----------



## el palmesano

^^





potipoti said:


> yo tengo sensaciones positivas, quizás me equivoque pero esta vez parece todo bastante más elaborado, no es la típica noticia que sale en los medios y todo queda en "ya veremos"
> 
> aquí se puede consultar el proyecto en detalle, 39 páginas en total
> 
> http://s01.s3c.es/imag/doc/2015-01-30/Distrito-Castellana-Norte.pdf
> 
> algunas imágenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video de Europa Press


----------



## el palmesano

official video


----------



## city_thing

Hmm, I could just be imagining this, but the towers in the renders are all just Melbourne sky scrapers, just with their dimensions changed.



>


Here you can see Rialto Tower (the glassy one third from the left)








Source: http://www.thecollectormm.com.au/gallery/photography/City/slides/RialtoTowers1.jpg

Then Melbourne Central Tower:








Source: http://cdn0.mumbrella.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Me-Bank.png

Then Nauru House & 120 Collins street beside each other.








Source: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/ooompaloompa123/Melbourne/Towers/n120_1302.jpg

They're all really similar, just with a few slight changes.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

el palmesano said:


> ^^


Awesome project. In Madrid I was in a hotel overlooking those empty pits and they really need to be filled.


----------



## el palmesano

city_thing said:


> Hmm, I could just be imagining this, but the towers in the renders are all just Melbourne sky scrapers, just with their dimensions changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all really similar, just with a few slight changes.


yes, of course, those renders are just for give an idea, it is an urban plan, not a completed project. The designs will be as the constructors wish


----------



## el palmesano

Valdevevas, the new urban area of Madrid starts to be crowded

renders:











Kaetzar said:


> *Fotografías recientes*. Recordemos por ahora que solo se han construido *1/5* parte del total y solo hay viviendo *1/8* parte del total de personas


----------



## el palmesano

Banco Popular extension






















potipoti said:


> de hace media hora


----------



## el palmesano

Atlético de Madrid new stadium












renton06 said:


> Estas 3 son de Diciembre 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y estas 3 de los primeros de días de Enero 2015


----------



## buho

BBVA tower.

Torre BBVA (Madrid) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Torre BBVA (Madrid) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Torre BBVA (Madrid) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Torre BBVA (Madrid) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

finally, renders of the Four Seasons Madrid




potipoti said:


> 24studio publica estos renders





potipoti said:


> qué impresión...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‏@LemonPrime


----------



## el palmesano

MADRID | New tower/hospital in CTBA | +200m. | Prop



neuromancer said:


>





neuromancer said:


>





neuromancer said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

La Peineta, Atletico de Madrid stadium



renton06 said:


> Gracias poti, ahora verás sobre todo crecer el muro interior, que es mas alto que el exterior.
> 
> 
> *30 Marzo2015* (aqui todavía no habian comenzado el muro interior


----------



## el palmesano

Banco Popular headquarters































potipoti said:


> 28/4/2015


----------



## Tourdargent

*MADRID IN TOP 10 OF BEST CITIES TO INVEST IN 2015*

Madrid is ranked 6th best city to invest in 2015 according to CBRE global real investors survey.

The list is lead by London. Madrid is ranked right after NY and tops Los Angeles and Paris.


----------



## erbse

Banco Popular would have been far more interesting and less land-consuming as a tower, rather than a lame "groundscraper".


----------



## el palmesano

Banco Popular headquarters update

(reders in the previous post)



potipoti said:


> 14/10/2015


----------



## el palmesano

Atlético de Madrid new stadium


----------



## teles448

Nice projects!


----------



## MaikelNL

For a mega city such Madrid, they haven't many big projects. But the stadium of Atletico looks very nice!


----------



## el palmesano

MaikelNL said:


> For a mega city such Madrid, they haven't many big projects. But the stadium of Atletico looks very nice!



you should look the previous page

because, for example that is what is coming in next years:


----------



## franciscoc

Some projects in the Valdebebas área

Albaidas 










Premier 










Greenspire


----------



## franciscoc

Wanda Metropolitano stadium


----------



## el palmesano

Restoration of Edificio España


----------



## el palmesano

Refurbishment of office building Serrano 90

LOCATION



roadtomadrid said:


> Ya he encontrado renders de la remodelación de serrano 90. Me gusta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mas info en www.serrano90.com


----------



## el palmesano

Integral centre of the Transport in Madrid












Tankard said:


> Hola. Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Se conoce información reciente sobre las cocheras de metro de Plaza de Castilla?
> 
> Según_arquitectura viva_ el proyecto ganador del concurso para construir allí las nuevas instalaciones de Metro fue adjudicado en septiembre de 2016 a ‘Jardín 1’ de Andrés Perea Ortega, Lourdes Carretero Boltrán, Iván Carbajosa González y Julio de la Fuente Martínez.
> Fuente: http://www.arquitecturaviva.com/Info/News/Details/9118
> 
> Según el COAM, al proyecto Jardín 1 le corresponden estos renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: CENTRO INTEGRAL DE TRANSPORTE. CONVOCATORIA CERRADA
> 
> ¿Está paralizado?
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


----------



## el palmesano

*Airbus «campus»*

LOCATION




> *Airbus opens its «campus» in Getafe*
> 
> The aeronautical company will concentrate all his offices in a new complex, whose works will start around the middle of the next year


http://www.abc.es/espana/madrid/abci-airbus-abre-campus-getafe-201612110041_noticia.html



neuromancer said:


> El diseño es de Estudio Lamela:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lamela.com/proyecto.php?idProyecto=608


----------



## el palmesano

*Alcalá-Canalejas | Hotel and Shopping centre
*

LOCATION






















potipoti said:


> la encontré más grande





Sentinel said:


> Novedades. Puede apreciarse lo que parece el acabado final de la fachada ya con enlucido delante del ladrillo en los recrecidos de la parte derecha, aunque de momento no hay ni rastro de cristal todavía.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Unsereno/status/839523002270236672


----------



## el palmesano

*Madroños , 27*, Conde Orgaz-Piovera

LOCATION





























*Isla Alborán, Gestilar*, Valdebebas

LOCATION


----------



## franciscoc

Museum of Royal Collections, will open in 2020 and will house world-class collections of decorative arts (armory, tapestries, carriages, Stradivarius)


----------



## el palmesano

*Ízaro, Gestilar*

LOCATION Barrio Peñagrande




























*Doctor Esquerdo 13* 


LOCATION











Los Gazebos, Valdebebas


LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano

Newarco Machupichu, Newarco

LOCATION



















RESIDENCIAL ORLEANS, Valdebebas 

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano

Loira, Valdebebas



















LOCATION


Cañaveral Garden- Los Berrocales

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano

*Paseo de la Habana Homes*

LOCATION





























*Asentia Valdebebas*

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano

Torre Borealis - REFURBISHMENT

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano

Mindanao House, CHAMBERÍ

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano

*Rozas de Puerto Real, 6*

Ensanche de Vallecas - La Gavia

LOCATION













*Residencial A10, Knight Frank*

LOCATION











---------

*A CURIOSITY

New building of Garages* inside a built squere
LOCATION


----------



## erbse

New commieblocks wherever we look... 

Isn't there something inspiring, creative or at least solid in the making? It's Madrid, darn!


----------



## el palmesano

*Fernando VI 10*

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano

*Islas Estelas - Sinesio Delgado*

LOCATION












*VÍVEME Lares de la Castellana II*

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano

Habitat Valdebebas

LOCATION




























*Víveme Mirador del Norte*

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano

Madrid Rio2 shopping centre



madriles said:


> Unas fotos del C.C. Madrid Rio2
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Han puesto una especie de pantalla de led que forra parte de la fachada y ahora esta de pruebas
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][


----------



## el palmesano

Old Principe Pío train station restoration













neuromancer said:


> Se nos pasó esto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aparentemente va a conservar bastante bien la estructura actual del vestíbulo. El render es malo malo, pero para hacerse una idea puede valer.


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Mayor temporal intervention


----------



## el palmesano

PARK & PALACE



JUANOLA said:


> Hola,
> 
> Traigo una nueva promicion en el centro de Madrid. :banana:
> 
> Es PARK & PALACE en la calle Irún.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este nuevo edificio sustituiria a este otro al que tanto 'asco' le tenia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbreresidencial.es/es/activos/park-palace/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Y bien?


----------



## el palmesano

Centro Dotacional Calle Fucal


----------



## k%

more more :cheers:

Madrid is the best!

any new metro lines or stations opening?


----------



## buho

The new Plaza Río mall has just opened.



potipoti said:


> https://www.madridiario.es/449492/apertura-plaza-rio-2-centro-comercial


----------



## mileymc1

What an amazing city! Barcelona take some notes on how the real capitals expand and blossim 






































































































_(just kidding _:tongue2: _)_


----------



## Reivajar

k% said:


> more more :cheers:
> 
> Madrid is the best!
> 
> any new metro lines or stations opening?


Not by now. The new Mirasierra commuter train station should open soon... sometime... LOL.

However, new extensions have been recently announced. Line 11 from Plaza Elíptica to Conde Casal through Atocha, and the connection of Sol commuter train station with the Gran Vía metro station (in the latter the tunnel is actually dug, but finishings and an expansion of the current Gran Vía station are necessary for being able to deal with more users).


----------



## Axelferis

Madrid is a beautiful city. I appreciate the modernity mixed to the ancient heritage.


----------



## Josedc

Correct me if I am wrong but doesn't the project for the Chamartin area include an expansion of the Cercanías and Metro systems?


----------



## franciscoc

Beginning of the reform of the building España.

















The reform of the square will begin in March 2018.


----------



## franciscoc

Wanda Metropolitano stadium, inaugurated in mid-September, interior and landscaping work will end in 2018


----------



## franciscoc

Museum of royal collections, will house a world-class collection of decorative arts, finalized building, work continues on exhibition equipment


----------



## franciscoc

Hotel Four Seasons + Shopping Centre





























































photos of potipoti


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

About chamartin plan, now called New north Madrid


----------



## el palmesano

*Cabot*
Plaza Campillo del Mundo Nuevo 2, Madrid

Google maps 3D





























































https://www.aedashomes.com/madrid-madrid/cabot


----------



## el palmesano

*Fineo*

SAN SEBASTIÁN DE LOS REYES

Paseo de Europa 14, 28703, San Sebastián de los Reyes

Google maps 3D










































https://www.aedashomes.com/madrid-san-sebastian-de-los-reyes/fineo#


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Bruselas Residencial

Avenida de Bruselas, 37

Google maps 3D





































http://www.parquebruselasresidencial.es/es/


----------



## el palmesano

*Terrazas de la moraleja*

Avenida de Juan Antonio Samaranch con la Calle de Luis Moya Blanco

Google maps 3D














































http://www.terrazasdelamoraleja.com/es/


----------



## el palmesano

Aires de Alcobendas

Google maps 3D



















http://www.airesdealcobendas.com/es/viviendas/galeria.php


----------



## el palmesano

*Planetario Residencial *

Google maps 3D






























http://www.amenabarplanetario.com/es/ubicacion.php


----------



## el palmesano

*Altos del Pilar*


Calle Pilar 10, Aluche, Madrid

Google maps 3D



















































https://www.aedashomes.com/madrid-madrid/altos-del-pilar#


----------



## franciscoc

Oxxeo building


----------



## franciscoc

Riverside building


----------



## franciscoc

Torre Caleido (181 m)


----------



## Josedc

I love Madrid; have been living here for over five years. Madrid is one-of-a-kind with such a lively and embracing atmosphere. It's not perfect, that is for sure, but the lights and colors of this city are unparalleled


----------



## franciscoc

Hotel VP Plaza España, inauguration in December, lighting tests


----------



## IThomas

Little question: Are there definitive plans about Castellana Norte? I'd like to see some renders or masterplan. Thank you


----------



## el palmesano

IThomas said:


> Little question: Are there definitive plans about Castellana Norte? I'd like to see some renders or masterplan. Thank you


there is an agreement, but there are not rendered or plans of the final project, we have to wait, probably in next month we will see something


----------



## el palmesano

Alea Homes

LOCATION: Google maps 3D



GGJ16 said:


> Para animar un poco el hilo
> 
> Promoción Alea Homes, de Neinor Homes, en San Sebastián de los Reyes.
> 
> Alea Homes


----------



## el palmesano

The Collection

LOCATION: Google maps 3D




GGJ16 said:


> Promoción The Collection, de Kronos Homes, en Puerta del Hierro. 82 viviendas, diseño de Joaquín Torres.
> 
> The Collection


----------



## el palmesano

Isla de Chamartín












potipoti said:


> de esta mañana


----------



## el palmesano

Infante Don Luis Palace restoration



buho said:


> Aquí lo tienes kay:





granbudas said:


> Interesante artículo, gracias potipoti.
> 
> Remarco una frase interesante.
> 
> 
> Con respecto a los huertos, buena idea, aunque imagino que serán en la 3ª terraza baja, la que tiene accesos directos a la calle. La 2ª terraza le pegan más los frutales.
> Al menos en los planos de los jardines tiene esa pinta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.boadilla.com/pages/palacio.htm
> 
> Amplio la infromación.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ayuntamientoboadilladelmonte.org/inauguracion-de-los-jardines-del-palacio
> 
> Recuerdo haber visto en tve un reportaje hace poco sobre el palacio y comentaban la recuperación de los techos originales ocultos (parece ser que las pinturas de algunos techos, son de cuando se rodó la película "Los fantasmas de Goya") y el pan de oro bajo la pintura de las carpinterías.
> Ahora no logro encontrar el vídeo.
> 
> 
> Y para finalizar, esta rehabilitación debería ser un ejemplo para la recuperación de los jardines renacentistas del reservado de la Casa de Campo y como algo complicado pero muy interesante, la recuperación de los jardines del palacio de Osuna de Las Vistillas.






buho said:


> Palacio del Infante don Luis (Boadilla del Monte) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Palacio del Infante don Luis (Boadilla del Monte) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Palacio del Infante don Luis (Boadilla del Monte) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Palacio del Infante don Luis (Boadilla del Monte) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Palacio del Infante don Luis (Boadilla del Monte) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Palacio del Infante don Luis (Boadilla del Monte) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Sevillano47

Great restoration :master::master::master:


----------



## FabriFlorence

franciscoc said:


> Oxxeo building


Where is this building exactly?


----------



## n10

FabriFlorence said:


> Where is this building exactly?


https://www.google.es/maps/@40.4958...256.23224&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Josedc

Is it true El Capricho will have a museum?


----------



## FabriFlorence

Josedc said:


> Is it true El Capricho will have a museum?


Yes it is. This is the link of the project (in spanish).

https://artedemadrid.wordpress.com/2017/05/19/museo-del-palacio-el-capricho/


----------



## el palmesano

Residencial Escultor Chillida, Ensanche de Vallecas


----------



## el palmesano

*Residencial Alameda del Valle*, Ensanche de Vallecas


----------



## el palmesano

*Plazza Alegre
*

GOOGLE MAPS


----------



## el palmesano

Edificio Longoria, new building

GOOGLE MAPS


----------



## el palmesano

Palacete Ramón y Cajal, restoration

GOOGLE MAPS


----------



## el palmesano

*Francisco Silvela, 65*, restoration


----------



## el palmesano

Ramón de La Cruz 58, new building

GOOGLE MAPS


----------



## el palmesano

*Francisco de Rojas 2*, restoration


----------



## el palmesano

*Ibiza, 24*, restoration


----------



## el palmesano

*Recoletos 8*, restoration


----------



## el palmesano

*Principe de Vergara 76*, restoration


----------



## el palmesano

*Divino Pastor, 5*, new building

GOOGLE MAPS


----------



## wakka12

Are these all restorations or new builds?


----------



## el palmesano

*Residencial Altosa Plaza*

GOOGLE MAPS








































NOWADAYS:


----------



## el palmesano

wakka12 said:


> Are these all restorations or new builds?


I will edit, so you can know


----------



## el palmesano

once again:

Torre Caleido | 181m 














potipoti said:


> @MadridCaleido





HIBuilding said:


> Una foto de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

I put so many projects that it was left 2 pages back



el palmesano said:


> Norman Foster building: Edificio Axis
> 
> LOCATION:
> 
> STREET VIEW
> GOOGLE MAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Foster explains here the project:
> 
> 276198206





el palmesano said:


> ^^


----------



## el palmesano

other one



neuromancer said:


> ^^Ese si que necesita reforma.
> 
> 
> Y otro edificio recien estrenado, de Rafael de la Hoz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://edificiozurichbluebuilding.com/edificio.php?lang=es


----------



## el palmesano

Atalayas de la Dehesa II


----------



## el palmesano

Valdebebas 120


----------



## franciscoc

Park&Palace


----------



## franciscoc

Athletics stadium of Vallehermoso (capacity 10,000 spectators)


----------



## franciscoc

Lagasca 99


----------



## franciscoc

Next Hotels

Hard Rock



B&B


----------



## franciscoc

Greenspire Valdebebas


----------



## el palmesano

the new Gran Via:












Time-lapse:


----------



## Josedc

I like the way Miss Carmena thinks


----------



## CB31

el palmesano said:


> the new Gran Via:


Actually it's weird that it wasn't already like that before. I can't imagine how little space pedestrians had before.

Nice change, I hope Madrid keep moving forward kay: (even if the Madrid's region wants to move backwards)


----------



## franciscoc

Residencial Shaula


----------



## franciscoc

Torre Caleido (181 m)


----------



## franciscoc

Beti Jai Fronton Restoration



















winning project


----------



## franciscoc

Cebada market rehabilitation + new sports center in tender


----------



## franciscoc

Valle del Mena


----------



## franciscoc

Qbox Sanchinarro


----------



## franciscoc

Expansion of Airbus headquarters


----------



## franciscoc

Restoration of the reading room of the Banco de España


----------



## franciscoc

Plaza de España, the reform of the square will begin in January 2019.


----------



## franciscoc

Velázquez 34


----------



## franciscoc

Nature Cañaveral


----------



## franciscoc

Futurama Cañaveral


----------



## franciscoc

edit


----------



## franciscoc

Torre Australis


----------



## franciscoc

Torre Borealis


----------



## franciscoc

Madroños 27


----------



## franciscoc

Garibay 3


----------



## franciscoc

Open Sky Torrejón Mall (Metro Area)


----------



## franciscoc

Leganés Bitácora building (Metro Area)


----------



## franciscoc

Proyecto Helios


----------



## franciscoc

Hotel Axel


----------



## Josedc

:cheers:


----------



## franciscoc

Acciona Méndez Álvaro


----------



## franciscoc

La Sin de Solvia, Torrejón de Ardoz (Metro Area)


----------



## franciscoc

Refurbishment of the BBVA tower. Recovery works of the original characteristics, with elements reconstructed according to the time of the building, end of the 70s


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great!!


and what about Torre Europa??


----------



## Architecture lover

Wow! The rust steel interiors, I thought it was a render. I adore this! ^ :cheers:
Edit: Or wait is it a render? Then it's of great quality!


----------



## franciscoc

el palmesano said:


> and what about Torre Europa??


I think only images of the external reform have been shown


----------



## franciscoc

Isla Pedrosa Valdebebas


----------



## franciscoc

Isla de Arosa Alcalá (Metro Area)

render





















current status


----------



## franciscoc

Chamartín tower


----------



## franciscoc

Desert city, nursery and cactus shop, nominated for the Mies van der Rohe Award 2019


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ Where is it?


----------



## franciscoc

FabriFlorence said:


> ^^ Where is it?


On the A1 highway, near San Sebastián de los Reyes


----------



## franciscoc

Solia Mall. Will open at the end of 2020.


----------



## franciscoc

New Hospital Universitario La Paz. Project awarded. Demolition by phases of the current buildings.


----------



## franciscoc

Valdebebas 127


----------



## franciscoc

Social housing Nuestra Señora de los Ángeles 13


----------



## franciscoc

Riverside Homes


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice interiors in the BBVA tower


----------



## franciscoc

Metrovacesa headquarters


----------



## franciscoc

Hotel Four Seasons+ Shopping Centre














































Photos of the last weeks


----------



## Architecture lover

Love it! Looking at the old architecture of Madrid gives an aristocratic feeling. 
I believe this one, and the one across (with the charioteers on top) are my favorites.
They both look very bold and proud in a way.


----------



## franciscoc

Río 55 Business Park


----------



## franciscoc

Torre Caleido (181 m)





































Photos of the last weeks


----------



## Andre_idol

^^Talk about a nice fit!


----------



## Josedc

franciscoc said:


> Río 55 Business Park


Where is this located?


----------



## mileymc1

Four Seasons looks stunning already!


----------



## franciscoc

Josedc said:


> Where is this located?


In Madrid Rio, at the height of the hotel NH Ribera


----------



## patataylasaña

Josedc said:


> Where is this located?


https://www.google.com/maps/place/Prado+Urban+Business+Park/@40.4062809,-3.7223579,258m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0xd4227db937d607b:0x9888aef087ed3af0!8m2!3d40.3994477!4d-3.6888985
Near the future Calderon operation.


----------



## franciscoc

Refurbishment of office building in Luchana Street

Before



Render


----------



## franciscoc

Restauration and reconversion of the old train station of Príncipe Pío into a cultural center





















current status of the Project


----------



## Jim856796

*Update on Edificio España: To Join Riu Hotels Chain*










It was announced in January of 2017 that Edificio España will be remodelled into a Riu Plaza Hotel. The RIU Hotels & resorts chain would buy the entire building outright from the Baraka Group the following July.

The first three floors will contain some retail and commercial space, while the remaining floors will house a 550-650-room hotel, with 1,800 sq m of event space, two restaurants, and a rooftop pool and skybar.

The *Hotel Riu Plaza España* is scheduled to open in the Summer of 2019.

Source: Hotel News Resource

Official website for Riu Plaza España


----------



## franciscoc

Atalayas de la Dehesa III


----------



## franciscoc

Operación Mahou-Calderón, the first phase began, with urbanization and demolition works of the Vicente Calderon stadium


----------



## franciscoc

Hi Cañaveral


----------



## franciscoc

Terrazas del Lago


----------



## franciscoc

City of TV, Tres Cantos (Metro Area)


----------



## franciscoc

Rehabilitation Nuñez de Balboa 86


----------



## franciscoc

Opening of the first hotel in the Plaza Mayor scheduled for the month of April


----------



## el palmesano

^^
nice!


----------



## franciscoc

Fintech Valdebebas, future business and technology park




























current ground


----------



## franciscoc

Example of the architecture of Isozaki, recent Pritzker Prize, in Madrid. Social housing Carabanchel 21.


----------



## franciscoc

Realia Valdebebas


----------



## franciscoc

Renaturalization works of the River Manzanares





reducing the artificial elements and enhancing an autochthonous composition of riparian gallery species


----------



## franciscoc

Office building Castellana 94


----------



## franciscoc

Lagasca 99






























update


----------



## el palmesano

^^

beautiful!!


----------



## Josedc

franciscoc said:


> Office building Castellana 94


Amazing!!


----------



## franciscoc

Renovation of Los Cubos, 70's office building inspired by the Metabolism architectural movement 












renders




























update


----------



## franciscoc

Campus Méndez Álvaro, two office buildings and one residential, start of the works in the month of April


----------



## franciscoc

Axis building by Foster + Partners


----------



## franciscoc

Hotel Four Seasons+ Shopping Centre




























Update, removal of scaffolding


----------



## franciscoc

Amazon headquarters

render










finished building


----------



## franciscoc

Jarama speed circuit remodelation, it will be finished in 2021.






























Update


----------



## Josedc

where will the Amazon headquarters be located?


----------



## franciscoc

Josedc said:


> where will the Amazon headquarters be located?


in the area of Delicias, next to the Regional Archive


----------



## franciscoc

Museum of Royal Collections, will house a world-class collection of decorative arts in a six-story building. Has begun to install the museography project of the company Empty. 
Preview opening in the year 2020

























































 __________________


----------



## franciscoc

Renovation of the Santiago Bernabeu stadium. Start of Works: 2019. Finalization: 2022 Budget: 550 million euros.


----------



## Architecture lover

The stadium is beautiful, like a giant piece of cast stainless steel landed in Madrid.


----------



## franciscoc

edit


----------



## franciscoc

Reform of Torre Europa



Render










Update


----------



## franciscoc

Reform of the building España+Hotel Riu, interior design will be inspired by the era of the building, the 50s.
















































Update


----------



## franciscoc

Proyecto Helios





































Update


----------



## franciscoc

Athletics stadium of Vallehermoso (capacity 10,000 spectators)


----------



## franciscoc

Castellana 85


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ Castellana 85 project is absolutely amazing!


----------



## franciscoc

Isla Alborán Valdebebas


----------



## franciscoc

Alcalá 141


----------



## Mephisto22

So basically the entire world has adopted the cubical architecture.


----------



## franciscoc

New headquarters and museum of Madrid Metro, completed the demolition work on the site


----------



## franciscoc

Park&Palace
















































Update


----------



## AdemA

ops


----------



## AdemA

Another project for the North of the city, close to Madrid Nuevo Norte megaproject. The two towers are *130 and 80 metres tall *

*Refurbishment of the of Clesa's old factory into a modern offices , commercial and hotel complex​*ROCÍO RUIZ 25 MAY. 2019 - 00:38 http://www.expansion.com/empresas/inmobiliario/2019/05/25/5ce69ec8468aeb3a2c8b4668.html









_Imagen del croquis diseñado por el arquitecto Carlos Rubio Carvajal. Rubio Arquitectura.Rubio Arquitectura._


----------



## el palmesano

*Torres Skyline . 100 m *


LOCATION



HIBuilding said:


> Más información en idealista:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.idealista.com/news/inmobiliario/vivienda/2019/05/28/774724-proyecto-skyline-uno-de-los-residenciales-mas-dinamizadores-del-centro-de-madrid
> 
> Y algún render más:





HIBuilding said:


> Hoy se han presentado las dos nuevas torres ubicadas en el Paseo de la Dirección.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y un dosier con más información:
> https://www.idealista.com/documents/public/166425330


----------



## AdemA

AdemA said:


> Another project for the North of the city, close to Madrid Nuevo Norte megaproject. The two towers are *130 and 80 metres tall *
> 
> *Refurbishment of the of Clesa's old factory into a modern offices , commercial and hotel complex​*ROCÍO RUIZ 25 MAY. 2019 - 00:38 http://www.expansion.com/empresas/inmobiliario/2019/05/25/5ce69ec8468aeb3a2c8b4668.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Imagen del croquis diseñado por el arquitecto Carlos Rubio Carvajal. Rubio Arquitectura.Rubio Arquitectura._


Updated!


----------



## franciscoc

Torre Australis


----------



## franciscoc

Exterior urbanization of the Metropolitano stadium



and render future training grounds


----------



## el palmesano

^^

please use the RESIZE tool! is hard to see a thread with all the pictures of different size...


----------



## Feleru*

franciscoc said:


> Madrid Nuevo Norte, new renders. There's a political consensus and approval is expected in the coming months after the municipal elections


Jejej curioso ver las Torres Atrio de Bogotá en esos renders.


----------



## franciscoc

Feleru* said:


> Jejej curioso ver las Torres Atrio de Bogotá en esos renders.


The only indicative of the renders are the heights. Nothing is known about the designs, although it's rumored that the studies of Foster and Richard Rogers are working on them.


----------



## IThomas

Hi, guys :hug: Is this true? Thanks.



> Madrid may be about to become the first European city to scrap a major urban low-emissions zone after regional polls left a rightwing politician who views 3am traffic jams as part of the city’s cultural identity on the cusp of power. Isabel Díaz Ayuso, who is expected to become the new Popular party (PP) president of the Madrid region, believes night-time congestion makes the city special and has pledged to reverse a project known as Madrid Central, which has dramatically cut urban pollution.
> 
> The PP’s mayor-in-waiting, José Luis Martínez-Almeida, under whose remit the scheme falls, vowed that his first action would be to “address” Madrid Central. “It was one of the pillars of our campaign,” he said. The PP would instead prioritise street cleanliness and conservation, he added. During the election campaign, Ayuso told El Pais: “I do not think [traffic jams] are a reason for enjoyment but it is a sign [of the] identity of our city, that the street is always alive.” Congestion is “part of the life in Madrid”, she said, adding that the city’s nightlife “goes hand in hand with traffic jams”.
> 
> A reversal of the popular Madrid Central system would mark the first time a major European city had turned the clock back on clean air reform. (...)


https://www.theguardian.com/cities/...v2zUQqktHdyCH2Q7syJ5smnXUTyIFOpBnn3lagFLmqXO8


----------



## prinzdan92

IThomas said:


> Hi, guys :hug: Is this true? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/cities/...v2zUQqktHdyCH2Q7syJ5smnXUTyIFOpBnn3lagFLmqXO8


It is sadly true... The left voters were lazy and didnt go to vote... everybody is talking about it


----------



## Josedc

it all comes down to the alliances and pacts drawn. The center right party does not seem to be too keen on governing with the far right but they have done it already. If the right does not add up enough votes, the left has a shot.


----------



## prinzdan92

Josedc said:


> it all comes down to the alliances and pacts drawn. The center right party does not seem to be too keen on governing with the far right but they have done it already. If the right does not add up enough votes, the left has a shot.


May GOD hear you reach: 


*Manuela Carmena 4ever*


----------



## franciscoc

Refurbishment of office building Velázquez 34, works already started


----------



## franciscoc

Renovation of Los Cubos, 70's office building inspired by the Metabolism architectural movement 










render










update


----------



## AdemA

Some new residential buildings in Valdebebas, one of the biggest developments in Madrid:






























undermine said:


>





m3c said:


> ^^ No sé si te refieres al parque de Felipe VI:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí hay fotos:
> 
> http://enfotomadrid.blogspot.com.es/2015/03/parque-de-felipe-vi.html





undermine said:


> *HABITAT VALDEBEBAS*
> http://www.habitatinmobiliaria.com/es/content/habitat-valdebebas-0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISLA ALBORAN*
> http://alboranvaldebebas.gestilar.com/proyecto/#anclaProyecto1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOS GAZEBOS*
> http://gazebosvaldebebas.gestilar.com/proyecto/#anclaProyecto1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TERRA VALDEBEBAS*
> http://www.terravaldebebas.com/es/index.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VIVIR EN VALDEBEBAS*
> http://www.vivirenvaldebebas.com





undermine said:


> Y así Valdebebas 127:







AdemA said:


> *Espacio Icon*





AdemA said:


> *Las Terrazas del Lago*, Morph Estudio





AdemA said:


> Más residenciales:
> 
> *Residencial INBISA Valdebebas 169*


Valdebebas will have one of the biggest parks in Madrid:



neuromancer said:


> globalnews10.com


----------



## citysquared

Nice projects, look forward to visiting shortly.


----------



## franciscoc

Office building Castellana 94


----------



## franciscoc

Neinor Homes Cañaveral


----------



## franciscoc

Reform of Plaza de España





































update


----------



## franciscoc

Office building Abril


----------



## franciscoc

Torre Caleido (181 m)


----------



## franciscoc

Office building Padilla 17


----------



## Josedc

is this by Nuñez de Balboa?


----------



## franciscoc

Josedc said:


> is this by Nuñez de Balboa?


Yes, near the embassy of Italy


----------



## buho

It was recently refurbished an old basque handball court built in 1894 that was close to be demolished.

Before:









Pic by Igor González Martín in Wikipedia









Pic by Igor González Martín in Wikipedia









Pic by Igor González Martín in Wikipedia

Now:



nekane98 said:


> https://twitter.com/fadfix/status/1139159627457802240?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet


----------



## buho

Permanent exhibition of old Metro trains in Chamartín station, I suppose will be moved to the new Metro museum when it is finished.



buho said:


> Fotos de la página de Facebook de car2go.


----------



## franciscoc

Expansion of the Prado Museum. The museum will extend its facilities to the Salón de Reinos, one of the only two surviving buildings of the palatial complex of Buen Retiro (XVII century), the other is the Casón del Buen Retiro (dedicated to the Prado Museum's library). The beginning of the works is expected in this year after the approval of the State budgets.

Casón del Buen Retiro


Salón de Reinos














render of the Norman Foster project


----------



## franciscoc

edit


----------



## franciscoc

Finalist projects of the New Hospital Universitario La Paz

APP La Paz



 


Campo de Retamas





Horizonte





HULP2


----------



## el palmesano

After 20 years without use, it comes alive once again:

Edificio España



Andrex1986 said:


> Buenas:
> 
> Así es el hotel RIU Plaza España:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nekane98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/07/11/album/1562840831_362853.html#foto_gal_12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente
> 
> Hay otras imágenes además de la galería fotográfica de El País:
> 
> Galería fotográfica:
Click to expand...


----------



## citysquared

Oh my, you won't catch me on that glass bridge


----------



## buho

The gardening around Wanda Metropolitano stadium has been completed.

Pics by Chema Barroso.





































https://www.madridiario.es/470415/zonas-verdes-entorno-wanda-metropolitano-san-blas-canillejas


----------



## buho

Vicente Calderón (old Atlético de Madrid stadium) is being demolished.



Andrex1986 said:


> Buenas:
> 
> Así avanza a día de hoy la demolición del Calderón:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas fotos, en total de 78 fotos!!
> 
> Ha partido la mitad!! Al menos que le queda la ultima parte, toda la grada, no sé como se llama... parece que tiene todo listo para preparar el nuevo desvío provisional de la Calle 30 y completar la demolición de la ultima parte.


----------



## DDragonNk

El Mundo News
Castellana Norte was approved!


----------



## franciscoc

Hotel Four Seasons+ Shopping Centre




























photos of the last weeks


----------



## franciscoc

Adequa tower, start of works in the next months


----------



## franciscoc

Reform of the building España+Hotel Riu, interior design inspired by the era of the building, the 50s.










*render*



















*update
*


----------



## el palmesano

franciscoc, I recommend you to use RESIZE tool, it helps a lot to meke ir easier to see the post 

by the way, nice update


----------



## franciscoc

Madrid Río Living


----------



## franciscoc

Torre Australis























update


----------



## cristof

i think madrid is the big next city to get transformed like behind recognition in the future... loads of potential with the south america links and the spain influence is getting bigger and bigger, particuliarly the spanish culture, spanish series getting even more popular around the world reason why netflix chose madrid for its EU HQ
quality of life is high too... all of these elements bring lots of Investissement in to madrid


----------



## Axelferis

Next big city?
Every European cities has its urbanistic potential.
Madrid is cool but the world has lot of cities (asia for example) which make feel European towns like villages


----------



## minsamol

Not really sure what you mean by next European big city.... Madrid has always had those ties with Latin America. This is not a new thing... Also, as Asia and the Americas grow faster, cities like Madrid, Rome or Berlin will drop from the world stage.


----------



## Axelferis

Cristof was saying that Madrid could be the next big city which is quite funny when you know it doesn't belong to the top 30 of most powerful global cities. ^^


----------



## franciscoc

Axelferis said:


> Cristof was saying that Madrid could be the next big city which is quite funny when you know it doesn't belong to the top 30 of most powerful global cities. ^^












https://www.businessinsider.es/most-...18-5?r=US&IR=T 
__________________


----------



## Axelferis

No no! 
This is "influential cities rank"
Not most powerful cities by GDP etc.

In 2014 you had this:

https://www.wikiwand.com/fr/Liste_des_villes_par_produit_intérieur_brut

Madrid was at the 42nd place!


----------



## franciscoc

The importance of a city is determined by various factors, not exclusively by GDP. Spanish is the second most global language.
By GDP cities as important as Sydney (considered in the group of cities BETA as Madrid) is in 47th place or Berlin in 84th place, and yet a less globlal city like Cologne is in 12th place. This ranking says nothing about the global importance of a city.


----------



## Axelferis

The most important thing with power is related to $$$ first.
the rest is poesy.


----------



## MichiganExpress

Nobody gives a rat's ass about those rankings. They are the most pointless thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Axelferis

how do you realize the size of a city by importance?
rankings are a part of our building perception.
We cannot deny them.


----------



## franciscoc

Axelferis said:


> The most important thing with power is related to $$$ first.
> the rest is poesy.


Honestly, you who are French, do you think Seoul and Los Angeles are more powerful, influential and with more global impact than Paris?


----------



## Axelferis

seoul= smartphones
LA= cinema

yes they could be more influential than Paris which is nevertheless a super global city.

at this level they all are giants global cities :cheers:


----------



## Ioannes_

Axelferis said:


> No no!
> This is "influential cities rank"
> Not most powerful cities by GDP etc.
> 
> In 2014 you had this:
> 
> https://www.wikiwand.com/fr/Liste_des_villes_par_produit_intérieur_brut
> 
> Madrid was at the 42nd place!



When you are on a Saturday night on Gran Via, watching a football match at the Bernabeu or Wanda or "tapas" in the center, you don't care a cucumber about the influence of Madrid on the world...


----------



## Bidelson

Axelferis said:


> seoul= smartphones
> LA= cinema
> 
> yes they could be more influential than Paris which is nevertheless a super global city.
> 
> at this level they all are giants global cities :cheers:


With all due respect to Los Angeles and Seoul, in the USA there is only one city at the level of Paris - this is New York and in Asia it is Tokyo. So it was, is and will be.
It's like comparing Chanel to Michael Kors... both world-class, but Chanel is Chanel, like Paris.


----------



## inno4321

Axelferis said:


> seoul= smartphones
> LA= cinema
> 
> yes they could be more influential than Paris which is nevertheless a super global city.
> 
> at this level they all are giants global cities :cheers:


^^
I agree



franciscoc said:


> Honestly, you who are French, do you think Seoul and Los Angeles are more powerful, influential and with more global impact than Paris?





Bidelson said:


> With all due respect to Los Angeles and Seoul, in the USA there is only one city at the level of Paris - this is New York and in Asia it is Tokyo. So it was, is and will be.
> It's like comparing Chanel to Michael Kors... both world-class, but Chanel is Chanel, like Paris.


^^








^^
where is paris?
Seoul's GDP higher than paris and London
whichmean paris's GDP lower than LA/SEOUL
1. Tokyo
2. NYC
3. LA
4. SEOUL

Chanel? Now 4th industrial revolutionalry era n singualrity era n AI innovation world. We can't live rely on chanel product's selling money.


----------



## Bapsandrolls

Guys, please! Take this somewhere else, this thread is about MADRID and it's projects. If I wanted to talk Seoul, I'd go to that thread - if I wanted to talk LA versus Paris, I'd go somewhere else. 

If you want to discuss projects for Madrid go ahead but please don't flood a thread for a city I love and am interested in with your obsession for show boating. Yeah, everyone has a bigger one...


----------



## Axelferis

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> where is paris?
> Seoul's GDP higher than paris and London
> whichmean paris's GDP lower than LA/SEOUL
> 1. Tokyo
> 2. NYC
> 3. LA
> 4. SEOUL
> 
> Chanel? Now 4th industrial revolutionalry era n singualrity era n AI innovation world. We can't live rely on chanel product's selling money.


it's not a ranking cities!

how can you have Switzerland and Israel above Paris and London??
hno:


----------



## Josedc

take the bickering elsewhere, we want to see pics of the projects in Madrid


----------



## Tankard

This is the project that just won the contest for the reform of La Paz Hospital:

*Campo de Retamas*
Source: El País
Location: Paseo de la Castellana, 261, Madrid.

Surface: 320,000 square metres.

Architects: Vicente & Núñez Arquitectos, Cruz & Neila y Burgos and Garrido Arquitectos.

Height: 19 floors.

Pics:
Source: El País








































Source: El País 2019-11-05


----------



## prinzdan92

Very Zürich (clean and simple) style. I like it


----------



## Josedc

I like it as well


----------



## erkantang

Bidelson said:


> With all due respect to Los Angeles and Seoul, in the USA there is only one city at the level of Paris - this is New York and in Asia it is Tokyo. So it was, is and will be.
> It's like comparing Chanel to Michael Kors... both world-class, but Chanel is Chanel, like Paris.


You clearly forgot Shanghai, Hong Kong and Singapore in Asia.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Bidelson said:


> With all due respect to Los Angeles and Seoul, in the USA there is only one city at the level of Paris - this is New York and in Asia it is Tokyo. So it was, is and will be.
> It's like comparing Chanel to Michael Kors... both world-class, but Chanel is Chanel, like Paris.


Seoul has nothing to envy in comparison to Tokyo. Its a more modern city, with many taller skyscrapers, wider roads and highways, a much more efficient and modern public transport, a more interesting architecture...

Definitely Seoul is not less important than Tokyo.


----------



## Axelferis

FabriFlorence said:


> Seoul has nothing to envy in comparison to Tokyo. Its a more modern city, with many taller skyscrapers, wider roads and highways, a much more efficient and modern public transport, a more interesting architecture...
> 
> Definitely Seoul is not less important than Tokyo.


I seriously doubt about your statement :colbert:


----------



## FabriFlorence

Axelferis said:


> I seriously doubt about your statement :colbert:


Can you explain me why?

I forgot to mention that nowadays South Korea has become a world economic power almost equal to Japan.


----------



## prinzdan92

CAN YOU GUY STOP TALKING ABOUT ECONOMICS OF INTERNATIONAL CITIES AND GIVE THIS FORUM A BREAK OF YOUR PERSONAL DEBATES! THIS IS MADRID FORUM.


----------



## urbanflight

FabriFlorence said:


> Seoul has nothing to envy in comparison to Tokyo. Its a more modern city, with many taller skyscrapers, *wider roads and highways*, a much more efficient and modern public transport, a more interesting architecture...
> 
> Definitely Seoul is not less important than Tokyo.


uke:

Those disproportionate wide and hugely polluted roads and highways were exactly what I hated about Seoul when I was there. Those roads and highways right in the middle of Seoul make the city feel soulless. They divide the city and make it so inaccessible for a pedestrian to move around.


----------



## DDragonNk

Then Madrid must be the largest village in the world.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unkt8H27JMc


----------



## buho

Colón tower refurbishment, 117 metres tall.

Nowadays:










The refurbishment is expected to be completed in 2022.


----------



## adymartianul

WTF. They are destroying the most important part of it.


----------



## vcoco

I can't see anything positive (honestly) about this refurbishment.
Not value at all, maybe just the height (but not even that because it's located in a place with very short buildings around).
Madrid is beautiful and deserves much better things (especially in the center).
I'd be for: create a completely new building or maintain the history of the old one making it more beautiful, but not this, sorry.


----------



## DarkLite

About time they remodel and modernize the cladding of the Colón tower. Its ridiculous cap has aged terribly as well.

When the works are finished it will freshen up Madrid's architecture scene.


----------



## Fotografer

What the shame!hno: This old crown is goood, its streamline style!
New crown is boring modern boxy, its not art:yuck:.

Better idea is revitalization this, than refurbishment (downgrade).


----------



## ukiyo

I prefer the new one personally.


----------



## buho

The Vicente Calderón, the old Atletico de Madrid stadium, is almost demolished.



Sentinel said:


> https://www.marca.com/futbol/primera-division/album/2019/11/12/5dca8ab8e2704ea47e8b45fb_2.html


It will be replaced by a park and a couple of housing blocks.



leo.goya said:


> https://www.europapress.es/economia...terrenos-vicente-calderon-20191220132923.html


----------



## Kika

^^ What a boring project for such a city... hno:


----------



## meds

buho said:


> Colón tower refurbishment, 117 metres tall.
> 
> Nowadays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refurbishment is expected to be completed in 2022.


wow, they ruined an iconic building and made it look totally soulless.


----------



## Axelferis

the new ones are better integrated in our modern era.


----------



## Jim856796

I also doubt that anyone is actually going to like the refurbishment of Torres de Colon. Seroiusly, why would this be done at all? And why isn't there any opposition to this?

I'm all for increased office space, but if this means altering its unique form and removing the "plug" (which was added in the early 90s, I think), forget it. Does that "plug" have any purpose, and why is it being removed at all?

I wonder whose idea was this, the owner's? Torres de Colon will be locked out of consideration for any historic register for the next ~50 years if a remodeling like this went forward. I'd rather see a hotel or residential conversion for this building instead. At least its podium will be presetved then.


----------



## buho

Jim856796 said:


> Does that "plug" have any purpose, and why is it being removed at all?


It's hiding antennas.


----------



## buho

Royal Collections Museum.



atarrabi said:


> Fotos de Patrimonio Nacional


----------



## tykho

buho said:


> Colón tower refurbishment, 117 metres tall.
> 
> Nowadays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refurbishment is expected to be completed in 2022.


Another soulless glass-box! What a disaster!! hno:
Hopefully the people of Madrid will do something to stop this atrocity.


----------



## Architecture lover

The worst aspect to me is that the tower appears almost new, just look at the glass.
Was it renovated at some point in order to look this new?
Or maybe it was maintained nicely? Whichever the case I sure fail to see the need, or purpose of this refurbishment.


----------



## buho

^^ In the 90's the plug was added, and also the towers were joined to include the fire escape. This is how they looked like originally.


----------



## Sentinel

franciscoc said:


> Office building Castellana 94


Current pictures of this building:




























Fuente: https://www.instagram.com/arete.at/


----------



## urbanflight

Kika said:


> ^^ What a boring project for such a city... hno:


I disagree. I find it fits well with its surroundings.

And it's nice to see disappear that ugly stadium.



buho said:


> The Vicente Calderón, the old Atletico de Madrid stadium, is almost demolished.
> 
> It will be replaced by a park and a couple of housing blocks.


----------



## Josedc

that project adds more green areas to the city; more green areas are always welcome


----------



## Sentinel

franciscoc said:


> New headquarters and museum of Madrid Metro


Construction update. Currently on progress the structures of the left side of the render (headquarters). The right side is the museum and it will be done in a second phase:










https://www.instagram.com/p/B7tqVWWI02r/





























https://www.instagram.com/p/B8N2QcwI7S8/


----------



## Sentinel

Progress update of Castellana 94 Building. Working on the glass roof.


















https://www.instagram.com/p/B9SVxRaoF5m/


----------



## VelezVelez

adymartianul said:


> WTF. They are destroying the most important part of it.


Good *riddance* ! It was fuuuuuuugly!


----------



## el palmesano

*english article:




After 25 years, Madrid’s Chamartín megaproject is about to get underway

Click to expand...

*


> *The €7.3 billion plan will create over 240,000 jobs and revitalize the economy, says the new administration in the Spanish capital*











After 25 years, Madrid’s Chamartín megaproject is about to get underway


The €7.3 billion plan will create over 240,000 jobs and revitalize the economy, says the new administration in the Spanish capital




english.elpais.com





*



Madrid aprueba su proyecto urbanístico más emblemático 27 años después

Click to expand...

*


>











Madrid aprueba su proyecto urbanístico más emblemático 27 años después


Díaz Ayuso ratifica Madrid Nuevo Norte este miércoles En juego, 13.000 millones en negocio y una nueva ‘city’ de oficinas




cincodias.elpais.com






*



Madrid Nuevo Norte: así será el mayor proyecto de regeneración urbana de Europa

Click to expand...

*


>











Madrid Nuevo Norte: así será el mayor proyecto de regeneración urbana de Europa


En concreto, el proyecto afectará a una superficie de más de tres millones de metros cuadrados y abarcará cuatro ámbitos de actuación: la estación de Chamartín; el Centro de Negoci




www.expansion.com


----------



## el palmesano

*English video:*


----------



## el palmesano

*Avenida de las Fuerzas Armadas 322 








*



Surii said:


> Del Estudio Lamela, en la Avenida de las Fuerzas Armadas 322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmuebles en alquiler y venta en España | JLL
> 
> 
> Encuentra oficinas, naves industriales y locales en ciudades, por tamaño o tipo. Tenemos una amplia oferta de inmuebles en alquiler y venta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inmuebles.jll.es


----------



## el palmesano

*New headquarters and museum of Madrid Metro*


franciscoc said:


> New headquarters and museum of Madrid Metro





Sentinel said:


> Rematando la parte delantera. La posterior subirá más, dado que la parte baja del tejado en ángulo comienza al nivel en el que acaba la parte superior de este tramo de tejado.
> PD: Las vigas siguen siendo rojas. Esta gente sigue empeñada en poner amarillear zonas de las fotos para asemejarlo a los renders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B9UEXmvoh1k/





Sentinel said:


> Nuevo estirón de prefabricados en el lado norte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B8ZOuQPCKjL/





Sentinel said:


> Este espacio será un jardín dentro del edificio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B9D93mJI8O7/


----------



## el palmesano

*Las Tablas - Sanchinarro

Puerto Somport 21 *










Surii said:


> Proyecto en 3 fases en Puerto Somport 21-23. La primera fase es la que habéis puesto en el hilo que ya está en obras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bienvenidos al futuro de las oficinas
> 
> 
> Un nuevo hub de 60.000 m2 que combina oficinas, servicios premium y restaurantes diseñado por KPF y B.O.D. y que se desarrollará en fases.
> 
> 
> 
> puertodesomport2123.com


----------



## el palmesano

*Las Tablas - Sanchinarro*
Polaris North











Surii said:


> Polaris North Polaris North Madrid, The new Northern Star of Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otro proyecto justo al lado según esta web de alquiler de oficinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alquiler de Oficina en Manoteras 14-16, Manoteras, Madrid (6007037-es) | JLL
> 
> 
> oficina en Alquiler, en Manoteras, Madrid (6007037-es). Encuentra el espacio perfecto adaptado a tus necesidades. En JLL te ayudamos con un equipo especializado de consultores de Alquiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inmuebles.jll.es


----------



## el palmesano

Copilation of projects at Las Tablas - Sanchinarro



G.M.G said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> A continuación tenéis *un plano 3d* de donde se situarían los edificios *de oficinas* _en construcción o aprobados.
> Mas a la derecha de la imagen se situaría Torre Adequa, *de 100 metros*, pero solo he destacado *el área que mas cambiara* del barrio de las Tablas._


----------



## el palmesano

*INBISA SANCHINARRO VALOIS*










leo.goya said:


> Prácticamente de los últimos solares residenciales de Sanchinarro y Las Tablas disponibles:
> *INBISA SANCHINARRO VALOIS*
> Inicio - Residencial INBISA Sanchinarro Valois
> https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/83634693/


----------



## el palmesano

*IFEMA expansion

IFEMA (Institución Ferial de Madrid) = *Madrid Trade Fair Institution


----------



## JBsam

This will be great for Madrid


----------



## Sentinel

*Castellana, 94 Building *working progress, almost finished. Same perspective in a grey day and a blue day. It seems two different buildings depending on the light...


















































Source: Areté AT Aparejadores SLP (@arete.at) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Tourdargent

THE RENOVATION PROJECT OF THE PALACIO DE LA MUSICA IN GRAN VIA HAS BEEN FINALLY APPROVED


----------



## Tourdargent

NEW APARTMENT BUILDING IN SANCHINARRO BY ESTUDIO LAMELA


----------



## Tourdargent

TWO APARTMENT BUILDINGS IN ARTURO SORIA BY ESTUDIO LAMELA


----------



## Tourdargent

REFURBISHMENT OF APARTMENT BUILDING IN MODESTO LAFUENTE BY ESTUDIO LAMELA


----------



## Tourdargent

HOUSING IN ESPRONCEDA STREET BY ESTUDIO LAMELA


----------



## Tourdargent

METROVACESA OFFICES BY FRANCISCO MANGADO


----------



## Tourdargent

NIEREMBERG 14. LUXURY RESIDENTIAL BUILDING BY METROVACESA


----------



## Tourdargent

JARDINES DE TETUAN. RESIDENTIAL PROJECT BY METROVACESA


----------



## Tourdargent

*Madroños 27 by Bueso-Inchausti & Rein Arquitectos




























*


----------



## Tourdargent

*House Over a Courtyard in Hortaleza neighborhood by Ayllón Paradela Deandrés


  






  






  






  






  






  




*


----------



## Tourdargent

*Elcano Building / FRPO Rodriguez & Oriol










































*


----------



## Tourdargent

REFURBISHMENT OF BUSINESS PARK IN MIRASIERRA BY CLK ARCHITECTS. COMPLETION PLANNED FOR 2021


----------



## Tourdargent

HOUSING IN ALUCHE BY BURGOS Y GARRIDO ARCHITECTS


----------



## Tourdargent

HOUSING IN VALDEBEBAS BY BURGOS Y GARRIDO ARCHITECTS


----------



## Tourdargent

SOCIAL HOUSING LAS RETAMAS BY BURGOS Y GARRIDO ARCHITECTS IN ALCORCON


----------



## Tourdargent

HOUSING IN VALDEBEBAS BY BURGOS Y GARRIDO ARCHITECTS


----------



## Tourdargent

HOUSING IN LOS MADRONOS, MADRID BY BURGOS Y GARRIDO ARCHITECTS


----------



## Tourdargent

AVENIDA DE LOS MADRONOS 29 BY BUESO-ENCHAUSTI & REIN ARCHITECTS


----------



## Tourdargent

LUXURY RESIDENTIAL HERMOSILLA 67 ( FULLY REMODELED BUILDING FROM EARLY XXTH CENTURY)


----------



## Tourdargent

TORRE AUSTRALIS FINALIZED UPDATE FROM SPANISH FORUM









MADRID | Isla de Chamartín | 7 x 75-100 | En construcción


Falta una torre que a saber cuando llega, pero al menos ese hueco sirve para hacer buenas fotos... https://www.instagram.com/p/B_aDXlUoKCB/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Tourdargent

PUERTO DE SOMPORT 21-23 OFFICE DEVELOPMENT BY KPF AND BOD ARCHITECTS IN LAS TABLAS


----------



## franciscoc

TORRE AUSTRALIS
















update


----------



## franciscoc

TORRE CALEIDO


----------



## franciscoc

METROVACESA HEADQUARTERS
















ARQBOREA


----------



## JBsam

This thread was dead for quite some time and now enjoys a great revival. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tourdargent

RESTORATION LUXURY RESIDENTIAL GENERAL MARTINEZ CAMPOS 19


----------



## Tourdargent

PRADO BUSINESS PARK BY L35 ARCHITECTS. FINALIZED IN 2018


----------



## Tourdargent

TORRE ADEQUA BY BOD ARCHITECTS BY BOD ARCHITECTS


----------



## Tourdargent

BARCELO CENTER BY NIETO SOBEJANO ARCHITECTS. MARKET+SPORTS CENTER+PUBLIC LIBRARY
BUILDING COMPLETED IN 2014.


----------



## Tourdargent

MADRIGAL 16, LUXURY VILLAS IN PUERTA DE HIERRO


----------



## Tourdargent

RESIDENTIAL BUILDING LA ESCALA IN VALDEBEBAS


----------



## Ricardo_Ricote

In this video you can see the current status of several of the projects in this thread, for example Riverside Homes or Torre Borealis


----------



## Surii

https://inmobiliaria.acciona.com/es/promociones-viviendas/madrid/adelfas/


----------



## Surii

Bosque de Atocha - Morph Estudio







morphestudio.es


----------



## Surii

@Tourdargent & @franciscoc nice pics & projects. I will post some of them, if you don't mind, in the spanish forum. Thanks


----------



## Tourdargent

POLARIS NORTH. OFFICE BUILDING BY B720 ARCHITECTS IN MANOTERAS


----------



## JBsam

Great job Tourdargent, you brought life back to this thread.


----------



## franciscoc

edit


----------



## franciscoc

PARK&PALACE










update


----------



## franciscoc

RESIDENTIAL NAKTAM


----------



## Tourdargent

DISCOVERY BUILDING IN CASTELLANA BY ESTUDIO LAMELA. COMPLETED IN 2017


----------



## franciscoc

GALILEO 91


----------



## franciscoc

FUENCARRAL 142








update


----------



## franciscoc

CASTELLANA 94








update


----------



## Tourdargent

MORE PICTURES OF PARK & PALACE BY OLALQUIAGA ARCHITECTS















































franciscoc said:


> PARK&PALACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update


----------



## Tourdargent

OXXEO OFFICE BUILDING IN LAS TABLAS BY RAFAEL DE LA HOZ COMPLETED IN 2018


----------



## Tourdargent

EDIFICIO NORENA BY ADOM ARCHITECTS. REFURBISHMENT OF AN INDUSTRIAL BUILDING INTO OFFICES IN LEGAZPI. COMPLETED IN 2018































THE BUILDING BEFORE AND AFTER THE RENOVATION


----------



## Tourdargent

FERRAZ 98 BY 311 ARCHITECTS (CURRENTLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION)


----------



## Shanghainese

Galileo 91 is worldclass.


----------



## Surii

Nice pics and projects, thanks.


----------



## Tourdargent

WPP HEADQUARTERS, 26 RIOS ROSAS PROJECT BY B720 ARCHITECTS AND BDG ARCHITECTURE. REFURBISHMENT OF FORMER TELEFONICA OFFICES. COMPLETED IN 2019


----------



## franciscoc

AXA TOWERS, CHOSEN IN COMPETITION THE PROJECT OF BJARKE INGELS - BIG


----------



## franciscoc

HOTEL FOUR SEASONS + SHOPPING CENTRE
















































OPENING IN SEPTEMBER


----------



## JBsam

Lovely refurbishment!


----------



## Tourdargent

PUERTO DE SOMPORT (AKA PARQUE MONTEBURGOS) UPDATE. OFFICE CAMPUS BY KPF AND BOD ARCHITECTS




























































Tourdargent said:


> PUERTO DE SOMPORT 21-23 OFFICE DEVELOPMENT BY KPF AND BOD ARCHITECTS IN LAS TABLAS
> View attachment 100689
> View attachment 100690
> View attachment 100691
> View attachment 100692
> View attachment 100693
> View attachment 100694


----------



## Tourdargent

ISLAS ESTELAS, RESIDENTIAL DEVELOPMENT BY MORPH ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2020


----------



## Tourdargent

BRETON DE LOS HERREROS 44. LUXURY RESIDENTIAL IN CHAMBERI BY ESTUDIO LAMELA. (UNDER CONSTRUCTION)


----------



## Tourdargent

RESIDENTIAL VALDEBEBAS 127 BY RUBIO ARQUITECTURA. COMPLETED IN 2019


----------



## franciscoc

VOCENTO HEADQUARTERS BY BOD AND HENNIN LARSEN


----------



## franciscoc

CASTELLANA 94








update


----------



## franciscoc

TORRE CALEIDO (181 m)

update


----------



## Tourdargent

RESIDENTIAL SANTA ENGRACIA 51. REFURBISHMENT AND EXTENSION BY 311 ARCHITECTS


----------



## Tourdargent

SOLLUBE BUILDING IN AZCA. RENOVATION BY FENWICK IRIBARREN ARCHITECTS
































































CURRENT BUILDING


----------



## Tourdargent

REFURBISHMENT OF LOS CUBOS BUILDING (BRUTALIST BUILDING FROM THE 70s) BY CHAPMAN TAYLOR ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2020.











































































LOS CUBOS BEFORE THE RENOVATION


----------



## Tourdargent

SOCIAL HOUSING CARABANCHEL 34. PASSIVHAUS DESIGN BY RUIZ LARREA ARCHITECTS


----------



## Tourdargent

OFFICE BUILDING IN MENDEZ ALVARO BY RUBIO ARCHITECTS


----------



## el palmesano

^^
awsome!


----------



## Tourdargent

PASEO DE LA HABANA 75. LUXURY RESIDENTIAL BY BUESO-INCHAUSTI REIN ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2020


----------



## Tourdargent

VALDEBEBAS 125. RESIDENTIAL BUILDING BY MORPH STUDIO ARCHITECTS. COMPLETION BY 2022


----------



## Tourdargent

FERNANDO EL SANTO 20 OFFICE BUILDING. REFURBISHMENT BY ALLENDE ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2020
















































PREVIOUS BUILDING


----------



## Tourdargent

LOS ATICOS DE VALDEBEBAS. RESIDENTIAL DEVELOPMENT BY CANO Y ESCARIO ARCHITECTS


----------



## Josedc

I definitely love those refurbishment projects more than some of the new ones


----------



## Tourdargent

OFFICE BUILDING IN MENDEZ ALVARO NEIGHBORHOOD BY ALBERICH-RODRIGUEZ ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2017


----------



## Tourdargent

RUIZ DE ALARCON 5. OFFICE BUILDING IN LOS JERONIMOS HEIGHBORHOOD. RESTORATION OF AN EARLY 20TH CENTURY BUILDING BY ORTIZ LEON ARCHITECTS.


----------



## Tourdargent

ARTURO SORIA 343 OFFICE BUILDING. REFURBISHMENT BY CIFUENTES COSTALES ARCHITECTS, TO BE COMPLETED IN 2022.














































CURRENT BUILDING


----------



## Tourdargent

O'NEILL 42. NEW LUXURY RESIDENTIAL IN ARTURO SORIA NIEGHBORHOOD. 























































CONSTRUCTION WORKS TO BE STARTED


----------



## Tourdargent

MIRACH VALDEMARIN. LUXURY RESIDENTIAL DEVELOPMENT IN ARAVACA. 14 VILLAS DESIGNED BY CIFUENTES COSTALES ARCHITECTS. TO BE COMPLETED IN 2020























































RECENT PICS OF THE DEVELOPMENT


----------



## Onkel Beto

Tourdargent said:


> VALDEBEBAS 125. RESIDENTIAL BUILDING BY MORPH STUDIO ARCHITECTS. COMPLETION BY 2022
> 
> View attachment 342916
> 
> 
> View attachment 342917
> 
> 
> View attachment 342918
> 
> 
> View attachment 342919


Visited Valdebebas in spring 2019. Was impressed: The neighbourhood is entirely made up of beautiful spacious black and white functional quality buildings. Lots of green areas surrounding the estates. One disappointment, nevertheless: the part of the Valdebebas forestal park nearest to the buildings is still a huge piece of wasteland! What´s the problem? Is there no money for it? The inhabitants of the different estates should complain and push together to see it built. After all, this park, its facilities and its views were included in the price they paid for their houses!


----------



## Axelferis

Very good. It will change drastically the face of Madrid.


----------



## franciscoc

TORRE COLONIAL MÉNDEZ ÁLVARO









update


----------



## franciscoc

REMODELING OF SANTIAGO BERNABEÚ STADIUM










update


----------



## franciscoc

OMBÚ MÉNDEZ ÁLVARO BY NORMAN FOSTER, REHABILITATION OF AN OLD GAS FACTORY


















































update


----------



## Tourdargent

ALCALA 141. RESIDENTIAL BUILDING IN SALAMANCA DISTRICT BY DL+A DE LA PUERTA CAMPO ARCHITECTS. 
UNDER CONSTRUCTION.


----------



## Tourdargent

OM ∞ OFFICE BUILDING LOCATED IN MADBIT; MADRID TECH DISTRICT. TO BE COMPLETED IN DECEMBER 2020


----------



## Josedc

Not a big fan of that building by Goya tbh


----------



## Tourdargent

LA MARCA BUILDING. LUXURY RESIDENTIAL + RETAIL SPACES IN SALESAS . RESTORATION OF AN OLD CARRIAGE FACTORY BUILT IN 1902. DESIGNED BY ARATA ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2018


----------



## BadHatter

Lovely restoration, I'm not sure how I feel about the new infill development though. An all glass facade mixed with a traditional style roof doesnt really give the building definition. Maybe it looks more coherent in real life, photography tends to skew perception, especially of things like glass which skew light. The streetside facade is quite lovely, stoic mix of trad/modern. I also love how thin it is.


----------



## Tourdargent

GENOVA 7. LUXURY RESIDENTIAL IN CHAMBERI. REFURBISHMENT OF LATE XIX CENTURY BUILDING.


----------



## Tourdargent

MADRID NUEVO NORTE. NEW RENDERINGS. 
THE LARGEST URBAN REGENERATION PLAN IN EUROPE. CONSTRUCTION STARTS BEGINNIG OF 2021



































































Tourdargent said:


> MADRID NUEVO NORTE. THE LARGEST URBAN REGENERATION PLAN IN EUROPE. CONSTRUCTION STARTS BEGINNIG OF 2021
> 
> THE PROJECT, BASED ON THE MOST SUSTAINABLE STANDARDS, WILL INCLUDE A NEW BUSINESS DISTRICT, THE RENOVATION AND EXPANSION OF CHAMARTIN TRAIN STATION, KEY INFRASTRUCTURE, A NEW NETWORK OF PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION, NEW RESIDENTIAL NEIGHBORHOODS AND GREEN AREAS.
> 
> THE URBAN PLANNING HAS BEEN DESIGNED BY RICHARD ROGERS STUDIO, RSHP
> 
> 
> View attachment 633495
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 633496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUSINESS DISTRICT AND CENTRAL PARK
> 
> View attachment 633498
> 
> 
> View attachment 633543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AERIAL VIEW OF THE NEW CHAMARTIN STATION AND THE CENTRAL PARK
> 
> View attachment 633518
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 633523
> 
> 
> RESIDENTIAL AREAS
> 
> View attachment 633537
> 
> 
> View attachment 633534
> 
> 
> View attachment 633535
> 
> 
> View attachment 633536
> 
> 
> View attachment 633588
> 
> 
> View attachment 633547
> 
> 
> BUSINESS DISTRICT
> 
> View attachment 633550
> 
> 
> View attachment 633593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 633595
> 
> 
> 
> SKYLINE
> 
> View attachment 633611
> 
> View attachment 633613


----------



## RayMcK

once someone from Madrid showed me another render for Nuevo Norte and there were WAY more towers, he told me these renders you guys are showing here were "watered down" not to cause friction with the public who is supposedly against the project. Where is the truth then?


----------



## BlueBalls

I want to believe^


----------



## Tourdargent

CALEDONIAN SOMOSAGUAS . 21 MODERN LUXURY VILLAS DESIGNED BY MARCIO KOGAN STUDIO. COMPLETED IN 2017.


----------



## Tourdargent

FORMER CLESA FACTORY BUILDING HAS BEEN APPROVED. PROJECT BY CARLOS RUBIO ARQUITECTURA.
CONVERSION OF AN INDUSTRIAL LANDMARK INTO A CULTURAL CENTER AND A MIXED USE HIGHRISE BUILDING. DEVELOPMENT BY METROVACESA. 




























Tourdargent said:


> OLD CLESA FACTORY PROJECT (PROPOSAL). CONVERSION OF AN INDUSTRIAL LANDMARK INTO A CULTURAL CENTER AND A MIXED USE HIGHRISE BUILDING. DEVELOPMENT BY METROVACESA. DESIGN BY RUBIO ARCHITECTS.
> 
> RENDERINGS (NOT FINAL DESIGN)
> 
> View attachment 404119
> 
> 
> View attachment 404120
> 
> 
> View attachment 404122
> 
> 
> View attachment 404123
> 
> 
> View attachment 404124
> 
> 
> CURRENT BUILDING
> 
> View attachment 404127
> 
> 
> View attachment 404131
> 
> 
> View attachment 404134
> 
> 
> View attachment 404135
> 
> 
> View attachment 404145
> 
> 
> LOCATION MAP
> 
> View attachment 404147


----------



## Tourdargent

CLAUDIO COELLO 11. LUXURY RESIDENTIAL. REFURBISHMENT OF LATE 1800' BUILDING IN SALAMANCA DISTRICT. CURRENTLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## el palmesano

*New electric bus depot of EMT Madrid*


----------



## Tourdargent

SERRANO 90. OFFICE AND RETAIL BUILDING IN SALAMANCA DISTRICT. REFURBISHMENT OF A 1970'S BUILDING BY RCCYP ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2019.

























































THE BUILDING BEFORE THE RENOVATION


----------



## Tourdargent

VALDEBEBAS 180. RESIDENTIAL COMPLEX BY AMMAN, CANOVAS, MARURI ARCHITECTS. CURRENTLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION














































RECENT PICTURES FROM THE LOCAL THREAD


----------



## Frenchlover

Back in the 30's


----------



## Tourdargent

AMAZING IMAGES OF MADRID HIT BY THE BIGGEST BLIZZARD IN A CENTURY BROUGHT BY STORM FILOMENA.


----------



## Tourdargent

MORE AMAZING PICTURES OF MADRID HIT BY THE BLIZZARD


----------



## robhood

what does this have to do with projects& construction?

Those pics better in *Urban Showcase*


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

robhood said:


> what does this have to do with projects& construction?
> 
> Those pics better in *Urban Showcase*


Well done, wonderful pictures....


----------



## Tourdargent

THE ROYAL COLLECTIONS MUSEUM BY MANSILLA + TUNON ARCHITECTS

BUILDING COMPLETED IN 2016. OPENING SCHEDULED FOR 2021 BUT STILL TO BE CONFIRMED.


----------



## franciscoc

REHABILITATION OF THE PALACIO DE LA MÚSICA AS A CULTURAL BUILDING


----------



## Tourdargent

CLAUDIO COELLO 121. MODERN RESIDENTIAL BUILDING IN SALAMANCA DISTRICT DESIGNED BY ARENAS BASABE PALACIOS STUDIO. COMPLETED IN 2020


----------



## Tourdargent

GARIBAY 3. RESIDENTIAL COMPLEX BY RAFAEL DE LA HOZ STUDIO IN ADELFAS NEIGHBORHOOD. COMPLETED IN 2019


----------



## Tourdargent

RESIDENTIAL BUILDING IN SANCHINARRO. COMPLETION ESTIMATED IN 2021


----------



## buho

Just approved the new garage of municipal bus fleet in La Elipa.

Nowadays.










The project.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!


----------



## buho

Santiago Bernabeu refurbishment. Pic by forum user Nacho_82.























































Remembering the render:


----------



## Ecopolisia

Wonderfully neo-futuristic and utterly beautiful. That's one hell of a Spanish or Western neo-futurism right there.So envious right now, because we don't have that in Denmark, at least not yet.. Lol.. Huge credits, Madrid😌😉💎👌


----------



## Tourdargent

ALBAIDAS BUILDING. RESIDENTIAL BUILDING IN VALDEBEBAS DESIGNED BY BLAZQUEZ PALACIOS ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2019


----------



## prinzdan92

Tourdargent said:


> ALBAIDAS BUILDING. RESIDENTIAL BUILDING IN VALDEBEBAS DESIGNED BY BLAZQUEZ PALACIOS ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2019
> 
> View attachment 1034325
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034328
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034330
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034332
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034333
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034335
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034339
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034343
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034346


Is it meant to cater wealthy buyers? Cause to me, this looks like social housing...


----------



## buho

Azca refurbishment just approved, Diller Scofidio + Renfro and Gustafson Porter + Bowman and spanish partner b720 Fermín Vázquez Arquitectos.













































Aprovechamiento de la lluvia, una gran pradera verde y un invernadero: así será el nuevo Azca


Renazca acaba de anunciar al ganador para la rehabilitación del centro financiero madrileño: el estudio de arquitectura Diller Scofidio + Renfro junto con los paisajistas británicos Gustafson Porter + Bowman y el socio español b720 Fermín Vázquez Arquitectos




elpais.com


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!


----------



## prinzdan92

buho said:


> Azca refurbishment just approved, Diller Scofidio + Renfro and Gustafson Porter + Bowman and spanish partner b720 Fermín Vázquez Arquitectos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aprovechamiento de la lluvia, una gran pradera verde y un invernadero: así será el nuevo Azca
> 
> 
> Renazca acaba de anunciar al ganador para la rehabilitación del centro financiero madrileño: el estudio de arquitectura Diller Scofidio + Renfro junto con los paisajistas británicos Gustafson Porter + Bowman y el socio español b720 Fermín Vázquez Arquitectos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elpais.com


I can't believe this is happening in Madrid. Beautiful!!


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## FRANHMEZ

It's almost like a huge open-air contemporary art installation. Very cool


----------



## Tourdargent

MORE IMAGES OF CASTELLANA 69 FROM CLK ARCHITECTS. CLK WILL BE WORKING WITH HEATHERWICK ARCHITECTS IN THIS PROJECT.



































































Tourdargent said:


> CASTELLANA 69. OFFICE BUILDING DEVELOPED BY EL CORTE INGLES. DESIGNED BY HEATHERWICK ARCHITECTS.
> 
> View attachment 1689443
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1689446


----------



## Tourdargent

ALCANTARA 25. LUXURY RESIDENTIAL IN SALAMANCA DISTRICT. REFURBISHMENT OF FORMER TELEPHONE EXCHANGE BUILDING BY OLALQUIAGA ARCHITECTS.
COMPLETION SCHEDULED IN 2023.























































ORIGINAL BUILDING


----------



## Tourdargent

EL BOSQUE DE ARAVACA. LUXURY RESIDENTIAL IN ARAVACA CONSISTING OF TWELVE BUILDINGS DESIGNED BY TORRES Y SIERRA ARCHITECTS. 
CURRENTLY UNDER DEVELOPMENT


----------



## franciscoc

REFORM OF PLAZA DE ESPAÑA

















update


----------



## franciscoc

REMODELING OF THE GRAN VIA METRO STATION, which is equivalent to an eight-story underground building , and with reconstruction of the original art deco access

update


----------



## franciscoc

TOWER AND CAMPUS COLONIAL OF MÉNDEZ ÁLVARO








































update


----------



## franciscoc

OMBÚ MÉNDEZ ÁLVARO BY NORMAN FOSTER, REHABILITATION OF AN OLD GAS FACTORY
















































update























2


----------



## Tourdargent

POLARIS NORTH. OFFICE BUILDING BY B720 ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2021

























































































































Tourdargent said:


> POLARIS NORTH. OFFICE BUILDING BY B720 ARCHITECTS. CONSTRUCTION UPDATE
> 
> View attachment 579527
> 
> 
> View attachment 579528
> 
> 
> View attachment 579529
> 
> 
> View attachment 579530
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 579531
> 
> 
> View attachment 579532
> 
> 
> View attachment 579534
> 
> 
> View attachment 579535


----------



## Tourdargent

EL QUINTANAR. FORMER KODAK HQ IN LAS ROZAS COVERTED INTO LUXURY RESIDENTIAL DEVELOPMENT, OFFICES CAMPUS AND RETAIL COMPLEX BY ESTUDIO LAMELA.






























































































ORIGINAL BUILDING. FORMER KODAK HQ IN SPAIN.


----------



## buho

Gran Vía Metro station just reinaugurated after 3 years, including the art deco former entrance built in 1917 by Antonio Palacios.























































Some old elements of the 1919 original station were hidden and now are visible.



















Some archeological pieces found during the works.










Old advertisements.





































Pics from La nueva estación de Metro de Gran Vía, en imágenes and Los detalles arqueológicos y futuristas de la nueva estación de Metro en Gran Vía


----------



## buho

Paseo del Prado and Retiro park in Madrid were declared as UNESCO World Heritage site today. 









UNESCO grants world heritage status to Madrid's Paseo del Prado and Retiro Park


UNESCO added Madrid's historic Paseo del Prado boulevard and Retiro Park to its list of world heritage sites on Sunday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## buho

> Located at the urban heart of Madrid, the 200-hectare cultural landscape evolved since the creation of the tree-lined Paseo del Prado avenue, a prototype of the Hispanic alameda, in the 16th century. The avenue features major fountains, notably the Fuente de Cibeles and the Fuente de Neptuno, and the Plaza de Cibeles, an iconic symbol of the city, surrounded by prestigious buildings. The site embodies a new idea of urban space and development from the enlightened absolutist period of the 18th century. Buildings dedicated to the arts and sciences join others in the site that are devoted to industry, healthcare and research. Collectively, they illustrate the aspiration for a utopian society during the height of the Spanish Empire. The 120-hectare Jardines del Buen Retiro (Garden of Pleasant Retreat), a remnant of the 17th-century Buen Retiro Palace, constitutes the largest part of the property displaying different gardening styles from the 19th century to the present. The site also houses the terraced Royal Botanical Garden and the largely residential neighbourhood of Barrio Jerónimos with its rich variety of 19th- and 20th-century buildings that include cultural venues.











Paseo del Prado and Buen Retiro, a landscape of Arts and Sciences


Located at the urban heart of Madrid, this cultural landscape evolved since the creation of the tree-lined Paseo del Prado avenue, a prototype of the Hispanic alameda, in the 16th century. The avenue features major ...




whc.unesco.org





Royal Astronomic Observatory.









*© Ayuntamiento de Madrid* 

Cibeles, Neptune and Apolo fountains.

Paseo del Prado y Fuente de Apolo. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr

Fuente de La Cibeles. by José Luis Vega, en Flickr

Fuente Neptuno - Madrid by Caballero2105, en Flickr

3 great museums in 3 neoclassic buildings. 

El Prado Museum.

Museum – Museo del Prado, Madrid (Spain), HDR by Marc, en Flickr

Museo del Prado by Angel de los Rios, en Flickr

Thyssen Museum.









Pic from esmadrid.com









Pic from esmadrid.com

Reina Sofia Museum.

Museo Reina Sofía. Madrid by MADRID-BIEN-VISTO. Mis fotos de la ciudad, en Flickr









Pic from elpais.com

Royal Botanical Garden.

Real Jardín Botánico de Madrid by José Luis Vega, en Flickr

Alcalá Gate.

La Puerta de Alcala by Mariano Mantel, en Flickr

El Retiro park.


----------



## Xhaka

any news ?


----------



## Tourdargent

FUTURE PUBLIC TRANSIT HUB IN PLAZA CONDE DE CASAL DESIGNED BY GRUPO KREAN




















































KREAN gana el concurso del Intercambiador de Transportes de Conde de Casal en Madrid


KREAN firma con fecha 5 de julio 2021 el contrato para la redacción del proyecto básico y de ejecución del Intercambiador de Transportes de Conde de Casal y de la documentación asociada para su posterior licitación como contrato de concesión del servicio de explotación, tras ganar el concurso...




www.krean.com


----------



## Tourdargent

CONDE DE BARAJAS 5. LUXURY RESIDENTIAL NEXT TO PLAZA MAYOR. TOTAL REFURBISHMENT OF FORMER HORSE STABLES BUILT IN 1879. TO BE COMPLETED BY THE END OF 2021.

FACADE BEFORE RESTAURATION










NEW BACK FACADE










COURTYARD


----------



## Josedc

Tourdargent said:


> FUTURE PUBLIC TRANSIT HUB IN PLAZA CONDE DE CASAL DESIGNED BY GRUPO KREAN
> 
> View attachment 1875981
> 
> 
> View attachment 1875991
> 
> 
> View attachment 1875997
> 
> 
> View attachment 1875999
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KREAN gana el concurso del Intercambiador de Transportes de Conde de Casal en Madrid
> 
> 
> KREAN firma con fecha 5 de julio 2021 el contrato para la redacción del proyecto básico y de ejecución del Intercambiador de Transportes de Conde de Casal y de la documentación asociada para su posterior licitación como contrato de concesión del servicio de explotación, tras ganar el concurso...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.krean.com


Correct me if I'm wrong but Conde de Casal will also be part of Metro Line 11, won't it?


----------



## buho

Josedc said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but Conde de Casal will also be part of Metro Line 11, won't it?


Yes, it will.


----------



## Tourdargent

NEW HOSPITAL DOCE DE OCTUBRE IN ORCASUR DISTRICT. INTEGRAL RENOVATION OF THE HOSPITAL. COMPLETION ESTIMATED IN 38 MONTHS.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

they will demolish the bricks building??


----------



## Tourdargent

The original red brick building will be demolished and the new hospital will be connected to the existing modern white building. Please see pictures here below.

























el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> they will demolish the bricks building??


----------



## Esterio

wapo5050 said:


> ^^I think it is one of the ugliest malls in Madrid :S


A mall is a mall.
What shocked me is that it's like an absolute ghost town. Same with all the malls I visited in Spain 
How they sustain a business is beyond me.
I remember Xanadu being exactly the same.
La Vaguada was a little busier.
Sign of the economy I would say.


----------



## mediterraneanio

Esterio said:


> A mall is a mall.
> What shocked me is that it's like an absolute ghost town. Same with all the malls I visited in Spain
> How they sustain a business is beyond me.
> I remember Xanadu being exactly the same.
> La Vaguada was a little busier.
> Sign of the economy I would say.


As a Spanish myself, I would say it is more related to a cultural aspect than the economy. In spain, with our weather and lively city centers, there is no much culture of malls. That´s why some of them look directly decadent :S


----------



## Sentinel

Caleido Tower (181 meters) and surrounding park finished.


----------



## el palmesano

mediterraneanio said:


> As a Spanish myself, I would say it is more related to a cultural aspect than the economy. In spain, with our weather and lively city centers, there is no much culture of malls. That´s why some of them look directly decadent :S


but also because we go to the malls only in certain hours of the day, so if he goes at the time everyone is eating, it will be empty


----------



## Josedc

Sentinel said:


> Caleido Tower (181 meters) and surrounding park finished.
> 
> View attachment 2087049


it looks quite nice


----------



## el palmesano

*The works of Valdecarros begin: this is how Madrid will change from north to south*










Comienzan las obras de Valdecarros: así cambiará Madrid de norte a sur


El ayuntamiento de Madrid ha inaugurado esta semana las obras de Valdecarros, el mayor desarrollo urbanístico de España, un ámbito de más de 19 millones de metros cuadrados donde en los próximos años se construirán más de 51.600 viviendas, de las que aproximadamente 28.400 tendrán algún tipo de...



www.eleconomista.es





LOCATION: Google Maps










_







_



















Urban development of more than 19 million square meters
In the next few years, more than 51,600 homes will be built
The new district will end up being integrated into the Metropolitan Forest

*Subtitles in english:*


----------



## Tourdargent

MONTALBAN 11. TOTAL REFURBISHMENT OF A HISTORIC BUILDING FROM 1916 LOCATED NEXT TO THE RETIRO. FORMER SUGAR COMPANY HQ CONVERTED INTO LUXURY RESIDENTIAL. PROJECT BY MOLIOR STUDIO. COMPLETED IN 2020


----------



## Tourdargent

RESIDENCIAL KENTARUS. 

RESIDENTIAL BUILDING IN VALDEBEBAS DISTRICT DESIGNED BY MORPH STUDIO. FIRST PASSIV HAUS PROJECT IN VALDEBEBAS. CONSTRUCTION ABOUT TO START.


----------



## prinzdan92

This last building is truly high end, love the design and the materials seem to be well chosen. Great for Madrid.


----------



## Tourdargent

65 SANTA ENGRACIA. LUXURY RESIDENTIAL IN CHAMBERI. TOTAL REFURBISHMENT OF HISTORICAL BUILDING BY LAMELA ARCHITECTS. 
























































ORIGINAL BUILDING


----------



## Bestoftheworld

Horrible REFURBISHMENT .


----------



## Tourdargent

REOPENING OF THE VILLAMAGNA HOTEL UNDER THE ROSEWOOD FLAG AFTER AN EXTENSIVE RENOVATION. FOUR INTERNATIONAL STUDIOS HAVE BEEN COMMISSIONED TO MANAGE THE COMPLETE REFURBISHMENT. LOCATED IN THE SALAMANCA DISTRITC THIS IS THE FOURTH PROPERTY RUN BY ROSEWOOD IN EUROPE.



























































































































THE HOTEL BEFORE THE RENOVATION


----------



## prinzdan92

Madrid has become the epicentre of luxury in Spain. Mandarin Oriental, Four Seasons, Rosewood, The Edition, Ocean Drive and the W... All 5 star premium hotels opened in 2 years. Stunning. I am excited to see a Shangri La hotel coming to Madrid


----------



## Axelferis

Is 5 stars Premium= Palace label?


----------



## Tourdargent

ZANZIBAR CUBE. RESIDENTIAL BUILDING IN PENAGRANDE BY ESTUDIO HERREROS ARCHITECTS. CURRENTLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION.


----------



## Tourdargent

86D VELAZQUEZ. OFFICE BUILDING IN SALAMANCA. TOTAL REFURBISHMENT BY COLONIAL INMOBILIARIA. COMPLETED IN 2021






















































































































ORIGINAL BUILDING


----------



## Josedc

prime location


----------



## el palmesano

Real Madrid Stadium new video:


----------



## Tourdargent

ARAPILES 13. TOTAL REFURBISHMENT OF AN OFFICE BUILDING FROM 1965 LOCATED IN THE CHAMBERI DISTRICT.









































































ORIGINAL BUILDING


----------



## el palmesano

^^

it would be perfect but in white, as the original building... :/


----------



## Tourdargent

MARQUES DE PORTUGALETE; EXCLUSIVE RESIDENTIAL BUILDING IN CIUDAD LINEAL DISTRICT BY BATLLE I ROIG ARCHITECHTS. 
TO BE COMPLETED IN 2023;


----------



## Tourdargent

EDIFICIO ARROYO. TWO OFFICE BUILDINGS IN ARROYO DEL FRESNO DISTRICT BY THE STUDIO ALLENDE ARQUITECTOS.


----------



## buho

Just inaugurated Oasiz, a new commercial area in Torrejón de Ardoz.

Pic from expansion.com









Pics by forum user Nemo19


























































































Madrid | Proyectos y desarrollos en Madrid Este







www.skyscrapercity.com





Pics by forum user Obidos



























Madrid | Centros Comerciales y grandes superficies


Restauración es sota, caballo y rey. Yo esperaba alguna franquicia de las menos conocidas. ¡Cierto!, estoy seguro que si no fuera por la pandemia hubieran tenido más interesados y entre ellos también cadenas de restauración y fast-food con los que el promotor trabaja en sus centros comerciales...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## buho

The new Plaza de España refurbishment was inaugurated some days ago.



















Pic from madrid_en_blanco in instagram










Pic by forum user NachoV










Pic from ignacioaguado_fotos in instagram










And now, some images about how it was, and how it is now.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466523813185794061


----------



## Meist99

Well done Madrid


----------



## TT1721

Tremendous urban rejuvenation.


----------



## franciscoc

REMODELING OF SANTIAGO BERNABEÚ STADIUM

















update


----------



## franciscoc

MUSEUM OF ROYAL COLLECTIONS, will house a world-class collection of decorative arts. Opening in 2022, new renders.


----------



## franciscoc

HOTEL FOUR SEASONS, new openings in the Food Hall and Shopping Centre


----------



## Tourdargent

SOCIAL HOUSING IN PUENTE VALLECAS BY MARMOL BRAVO ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2021


----------



## Tourdargent

ALCALA 141. LUXURY RESIDENTIAL BUILDING IN SALAMANCA DISTRICT BY DE LAPUERTA + CAMPO ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2021


----------



## buho

New viewpoint in Edificio España.










Pic from Here





























__
http://instagr.am/p/CXg_0vBq0A6/


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria

Thank you all for the contributions throughout the past year. I wish that 2022 be successful and prosperous year for Spain and the Spanish people and that we will continue to enjoy the progress in Madrid's construction and urban development in this thread.


----------



## setrakso




----------



## Tourdargent

CASTELLANA 94. OFFICE BUILDING IN EL VISO BY BETA PUNTO CERO ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2020.


----------



## Tourdargent

NEW HEADQUARTERS OF THE MINISTRY OF FOREIGN AFFAIRS LOCATED IN SALAMANCE. REFURBISHMENT BY MMN ARCHITECTS OF FORMER GOVERNMENT OFFICES BUILT IN 1942. WORKS COMPLETED IN 2021.




















































































THE BUILDING BEFORE AND AFTER THE RESTAURATION


----------



## Tourdargent

REFURBISHMENT OF FELIPE II SQUARE IN SALAMANCA DISTRICT. THE MAKEOVER WILL CONSIDERABLY INCREASE THE PEDESTRIAN SPACE AND IT WILL REORGANIZE THE PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION HUB.
THE PROJECT IS CURRENTLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION, ITS COMPLETION IS ESTIMATED IN SPRING 2022.


----------



## Josedc

Waaaaay better! So they are giving the street market a more permanent location next to the sidewalk close to all of the bars and restaurants. I thought they were going to re-route C1 bus, but apparently it will still make a turn and a stop there


----------



## Tourdargent

REGENERATION OF PUERTA DEL SOL. WORKS WILL START BEFORE THE END OF FEBRUARY 2022.

THE PLAN DESIGNED BY LINAZASORO AND SANCHEZ ARCHITECTS WILL REMOVE THE TRAFFIC OF THE PLAZA AND WILL REDISTRIBUTE THE PUBLIC SPACE.




















RENDERINGS OF THE NEW ENTRANCE TO THE TRAIN AND SUBWAY STATION




























CURRENT DESIGN OF THE ENTRANCE TO THE STATION, POPULARLY KNOWN AS "LA BALLENA, THE WHALE" BUILT IN 2009


----------



## Tourdargent

WINNING PROJECT FOR THE NEW OFFICE BUILDING OF THE MINISTRY OF ECONOMY IN PADRE DAMIAN ST ( CHAMARTIN DISTRICT) BY CRUZ Y ORTIZ ARCHITECTS.


----------



## Tourdargent

CLAUDIO COELLO 123. TOTAL REFURBISHMENT OF AN OFFICE BUILDING LOCATED IN SALAMANCA DISTRICT BY ARQUIMANIA STUDIO. TO BE COMPLETED IN 2022.





































ORIGINAL BUILDING


----------



## Zaz965

@Khale_Xi , you said you live in Madrid, please post photos


----------



## Surii

REAL MADRID - SANTIAGO BERNABEU STADIUM


----------



## Tourdargent

CASTELLANA 83-85. TOTAL REFURBISHMENT OF AN OFFICE BUILDING BY ORTIZ LEON ARCHITECTS. COMPLETED IN 2021.









































































ORIGINAL BUILDING


----------



## Surii

New hotel in Valdebebas. 



















Saint Croix promoverá para Meliá un hotel en Valdebebas - Brainsre news España


El complejo de Meliá en Valdebebas contará con 273 habitaciones junto al Aeropuerto Madrid Barajas.




brainsre.news


----------



## Tourdargent

NEW RENDERINGS OF THE REGENERATION PROJECT OF PUERTA DEL SOL. 


































































Tourdargent said:


> REGENERATION OF PUERTA DEL SOL. WORKS WILL START BEFORE THE END OF FEBRUARY 2022.
> 
> THE PLAN DESIGNED BY LINAZASORO AND SANCHEZ ARCHITECTS WILL REMOVE THE TRAFFIC OF THE PLAZA AND WILL REDISTRIBUTE THE PUBLIC SPACE.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717955
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717965
> 
> 
> RENDERINGS OF THE NEW ENTRANCE TO THE TRAIN AND SUBWAY STATION
> 
> View attachment 2717968
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717975
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717977
> 
> 
> CURRENT DESIGN OF THE ENTRANCE TO THE STATION, POPULARLY KNOWN AS "LA BALLENA, THE WHALE" BUILT IN 2009
> 
> View attachment 2718002


----------



## Josedc

With that design, the word Sol will become even more appropriate


----------



## DarkLite

The new Puerta del Sol will look classy and sophisticated, but I will miss seeing la ballena entrance to the Metro.


----------



## Tourdargent

NEW OFFICE BUILDING LOCATED IN PRADILLO 54-56-58. DESIGNED BY B720 ARCHITECTS. 















































CURRENT BUILDINGS


----------



## Tourdargent

MIGUEL ANGEL 23. REFURBISHMENT OF OFFICE BUILDING IN ALMAGRO NEIGHBORHOOD BY FENWICK IRIBARREN ARCHITECTS. COMPLETION ESTIMATED IN 2022.
































































ORIGINAL BUILDING


----------



## Tourdargent

NEW LUXURY RESIDENTIAL IN PUERTA DE HIERRO BY MARTIN DE LUCIO ARCHITECTS TO BE COMPLETED Q1 OF 2024


----------



## Tourdargent

ZARA OPENS ITS BIGGEST STORE IN THE WORLD IN THE EDIFICIO ESPANA. THE 8000 SQUARE METERS STORE INTEGRATING PHYSICAL AND ONLINE EXPERIENCES IS LOCATED IN PLAZA DE ESPANA.


----------



## Tourdargent

MARQUES DE SALAMANCA 11 LUXURY RESIDENTIAL IN SALAMANCA DISTRICT. TOTAL REFURBISHMENT OF A BUILDING FROM 1932, COMPLETED IN 2022. THE BUILDING FEATURES THE MOST EXPENSIVE PENTHOUSE CURRENTLY ON THE MARKET IN MADRID.


----------



## Tourdargent

ENTERTAINMENT SCIENCE CAMPUS LOCATED IN MADRID CONTENT CITY (TRES CANTOS) DESIGNED BY RUBIO ARQUITECTURA STUDIO. COMPLETED IN 2022


----------



## Tourdargent

THE MADRID EDITION. NEW LUXURY HOTEL DESIGNED BY JOHN PAWSON LOCATED NEAR PUERTA DEL SOL. TO BE OPENED IN APRIL 21ST 2022


----------



## MLL1849

Where does the ornate door come from?


----------



## Tourdargent

The large Baroque portico is the only remaining part of the façade of the original baroque building, which was torn down in the 50s. This is the work of the architect Pedro de Ribera, dating back to 1733. 





MLL1849 said:


> Where does the ornate door come from?


----------



## MLL1849

Thanks. Do you have some images of the old building?


----------



## Tourdargent

SOHO VALDEMARIN. MODERN LUXURY VILLAS IN ARAVACA/VALDEMARIN DISTRICT BY FH2L ARCHITECTS. CURRENTLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION.


----------



## pablolo1998

Two residential buildings ( 100 meters) at Paseo de la dirección almost finishing

































Photos taken by: Cemoar


----------



## Axelferis

mediterraneanio said:


> ATTACH=full]4291632[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> ____


Insane how it is beautiful !!
Well done Madrid !


----------



## Tourdargent

Any update on the Museo del Prado new extension by Foster and Rubio studios?




buho said:


> Foster & Rubio extension works of Museo del Prado have just begun. It means the connection between the Museo del Prado and the Hall of Realms, part of the original Buen Retiro royal palace of the 17th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics by forumer m3c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid | Ampliación del Museo del Prado
> 
> 
> Empiezan en unos meses? Tendrían que empezar este mes.... O al menos así lo llevan repitiendo desde que comenzó el año.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## pablolo1998

*Clesa - Oria Innovation Campus | 100m*


----------



## Tourdargent

NEW RENDERINGS OF THE FUTURE ORIA INNOVATION CAMPUS. THE PROJECT SHOULD BE COMPLETED IN 2025

View attachment 4334815


View attachment 4334819


View attachment 4334820


View attachment 4334824


View attachment 4334825










Tourdargent said:


> ORIA INNOVATION CAMPUS. COMPLETION ESTIMATED IN 2025
> 
> A major new development project located next to the former Clesa factory in Madrid. The complex will comprise of four buildings with a total of 89,000 sqm of different uses, including offices, hospitality and student accommodation, and a total investment of around €330m.
> 
> View attachment 3712256
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712263


----------



## setrakso

Merry Christmas! 🌟🥂


----------



## el palmesano

*Municipal Transport Company **- LAS TABLAS OPRATIONS CENTER*

LOCATION:Google Maps


----------



## buho

Tourdargent said:


> Any update on the Museo del Prado new extension by Foster and Rubio studios?





m3c said:


> View attachment 4363305
> 
> View attachment 4363306
> View attachment 4363310
> View attachment 4363317
> View attachment 4363331
> 
> View attachment 4363329
> 
> View attachment 4363316
> View attachment 4363328
> 
> View attachment 4363324
> 
> View attachment 4363323
> 
> View attachment 4363314
> 
> View attachment 4363309
> 
> View attachment 4363308
> 
> View attachment 4363301
> 
> View attachment 4363302


----------



## KlausDiggy

TALLEST SKYSCRAPERS in SPAIN - Cuatro Torres Business Area Walking Tour WITH CAPTIONS! MADRID [4K]


----------



## Tourdargent

ODA 13. NEW OFFICE BUILDING DESIGNED BY ORTIZ Y LEON ARCHITECTS. LOCATED IN FRAY LUIS DE LEON STREET (EMBAJADORES DISTRICT) 
CURRENTLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## Tourdargent

TOTAL REFURBISHMENT OF RETAMA 3 TOWER. OFFICE BUILDING LOCATED IN MENDEZ ALVARO DISTRICT.






































CURRENT BUILDING


----------

